# Bacca è del Milan. E' fatta. Le cifre.



## admin (27 Giugno 2015)

Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:


Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.

Per quanto riguarda l'esborso per il cartellino del giocatore, sarà di 30 milioni. Resta da vedere se il Siviglia accetterà un pagamento dilazionato proposto da Galliani, o vorrà subito il pagamento dell'intera clausola.


----------



## sion (27 Giugno 2015)

la gazzetta dice contratto di 4 anni e clausola rescissoria di 30 milioni gia' versata


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Giugno 2015)

ripeto...grande finalizzatore...ottimi movimenti...ma va servito...se no farà ne più ne meno di Destro...cio nonostante 30 milioni sono follia...altra perla del condor...


----------



## Hammer (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



Cinquanta milioni per Bacca e Bertolacci

Cinquanta milioni per Bacca e Bertolacci

CINQUANTA MILIONI


----------



## Isao (27 Giugno 2015)

Se inserito in un grande attacco con dietro un buon centrocampo, saremo felici di esultare ai suoi gol. Se resterà l'unico acquisto in attacco e dietro ci sarà il vuoto, farà la fine di torres, destro ecc.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



Mi sembra il mercato della Juve qualche anno fa.. budget spesi malissimo per poi arrivare settimi..


----------



## davoreb (27 Giugno 2015)

Finalmente un ingaggio sensato, prende meno di Matrix.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2015)

Boh, vabbè. Inutile aggiungere altro.

Questo passa la casa. Questo dobbiamo tifare.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (27 Giugno 2015)

mediocre e dire poco.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2015)

Ho letto su Wikipedia che questo fino al 2009 vendeva il pesce


----------



## Sotiris (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



giocatore da 12-13 milioni di euro.


----------



## Snake (27 Giugno 2015)

sommando tutti i soldi spesi per questi medioman vengono i brividi


----------



## il condor (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



50mln per Bacca e Bertolacci. Se galliani sarebbe stato un dirigente di una squadra qualsiasi già lo avrebbero mandato su un'altra galassia. Pazzia allo stato puro.


----------



## il condor (27 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho letto su Wikipedia che questo fino al 2009 vendeva il pesce



 Almeno così il padre può spacciare pesce gratis a Giannino = cene


----------



## Sanchez (27 Giugno 2015)

50 milioni per Bacca e Bertolacci

Questa frase me la sognerò la notte, in loop, farò gli incubi per settimane


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (27 Giugno 2015)

A mw piace, è un ottimo attaccante, l'unica mia paura è che i giocatori che arrivano dalla liga e vengono da noi fanno male. Comunque siamo a fine giugno e abbiamo preso due giocatori spendendo 50 milioni. Fino a un anno fa prendavamo giocatori a zero aspettando il 31 agosto adesso vediamo i prossimi movimenti


----------



## walter 22 (27 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> 50mln per Bacca e Bertolacci. Se galliani sarebbe stato un dirigente di una squadra qualsiasi già lo avrebbero mandato su un'altra galassia. Pazzia allo stato puro.





Sanchez ha scritto:


> 50 milioni per Bacca e Bertolacci
> 
> Questa frase me la sognerò la notte, in loop, farò gli incubi per settimane



Ora sotto con altri 40 milioni per Witsel


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2015)

Non giudico un giocatore che non conosco, spero sia diverso da quello che si dice qui sopra. Lascio al campo ulteriori commenti.


----------



## DannySa (27 Giugno 2015)

E va bè, inutile odiare, speriamo ci faccia rimangiare tutto.
Benvenuto


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2015)

E meno male che galliani da solo doveva portare i grandi giocatori. Era meglio che si faceva consigliare da lucas. Incompetente come pochi fester.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

a quando i veri acquisti???

p.s. se vedono che spendi 30 per bacca vedrete come ci spenneranno per altri eventuali acquisti.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

Unico attaccante di livello da poter prendere. Speriamo in una squadra che lo serva


----------



## Hammer (27 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho letto su Wikipedia che questo fino al 2009 vendeva il pesce



Porca Bacca!


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Giugno 2015)

non consolatevi tanto che abbia fatto 20 gol in liga, giocatori come larrivey stuani e jonathas sono andati in doppia cifra in carrozza in quel campionato.


----------



## il condor (27 Giugno 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Ora sotto con altri 40 milioni per Witsel



così siamo a 90. altri 10 per baselli, 20 per gatto soriano e 30 per click e maksibon. 150mln tondi tondi. Tutto torna alla perfezione. Galliani è un vero mago, preciso fino all'ultimo centesimo.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Unico attaccante di livello da poter prendere. Speriamo in una squadra che lo serva



continuo a dire che di attaccanti di livello in rampa di lancio li puoi trovare..mi viene in mente diego costa.esploso dal nulla all'atletico che ha investito su di lui in propsettiva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



Ormai è fatta, non si può più tornare indietro.
Sono ultra scettico, ma speriamo bene.

I soldi spesi per due giocatori che mi sembrano "normali" mi sembrano comunque da capogiro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



Speriamo non faccia la fine degli ultimi centravanti acquistati dal Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



Comunque niente, ogni anno Galliani deve portarci il solito "numero 9" scarso.

Boriello--> Pazzini---> Matri---> Torres--->Destro---> Bacca


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



Non so, vediamo chi gli mettono vicino, se gli mettono Ibra per me ci può stare, a me non dispiace ma la cifra è troppo troppo alta.


----------



## DannySa (27 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> così siamo a 90. altri 10 per baselli, 20 per gatto soriano e 30 per click e maksibon. 150mln tondi tondi. Tutto torna alla perfezione. Galliani è un vero mago, preciso fino all'ultimo centesimo.



Se necessario spenderemo qualcosa di più per arrivare a 150 tondi tondi, così sapremo se il mercato sarà chiuso o meno.


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> non consolatevi tanto che abbia fatto 20 gol in liga, giocatori come larrivey stuani e jonathas sono andati in doppia cifra in carrozza in quel campionato.



Con gli attaccante della Liga devi dividere, per due, i gol fatti. E' una regola universale che vale per tutti.


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2015)

Spero non vi imbattiate col video dei suoi gol stagionali, perché è surreale. Sembra scherzi a parte.

Ne ho contati 34 (anche se la grafica diceva 32): bene, oltre ai 9 rigori, gli altri 25 arrivano tutti da dentro l'area piccola o al massimo un metro oltre. Nessuno oltre i 7 metri, mai visto niente di simile su 34 reti.

Non solo, perché anche le modalità con cui arrivano questi gol sono suggestive: non ce n'è solo uno creato da lui palla al piede od in cui tocca palla per più di due volte (18 su 25 di un tocco, gli altri sette toccandola due volte, quindi controllo e tiro).

Nel dettaglio:
Porta vuota (dopo rimpallo o assist): 11
Porta vuota dopo aver superato almeno il portiere: 5
Di prima ricevendo a tu per tu col portiere: 6
Stop e tiro a tu per tu col portiere: 2
Colpo di testa da calcio piazzato: 1
Rigori: 9

Al confronto Inzaghi era una via di mezzo tra Crujff e Zidane per quanto era manovriero.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Giugno 2015)

Conferma anche Skysport 24.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

è un destro più agile...tutto qui...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio:Accordo anche con il Siviglia: è fatta per Bacca al Milan.*


----------



## Sanchez (27 Giugno 2015)

BACCALA'


----------



## sion (27 Giugno 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Spero non vi imbattiate col video dei suoi gol stagionali, perché è surreale. Sembra scherzi a parte.
> 
> Ne ho contati 34 (anche se la grafica diceva 32): bene, oltre ai 9 rigori, gli altri 25 arrivano tutti da dentro l'area piccola o al massimo un metro oltre. Nessuno oltre i 7 metri, mai visto niente di simile su 34 reti.
> 
> ...



visto visto..quel video mi demoralizza..e' veramente osceno oltre che ha avuto una fortuna assurda in alcuni gol


----------



## Nicco (27 Giugno 2015)

Speravo andasse alla Roma, per una volta che portiamo a casa un giocatore combattuto tra due squadre è un paracarro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Unico attaccante di livello da poter prendere. Speriamo in una squadra che lo serva



Unico?


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



60 milioni di investimento (senza considerare l'ingaggio a salire). Penso che sia il peggior attaccante rapporto prezzo/qualità che si poteva prendere, purtroppo. C'è il rischio che questo l'anno prossimo torni in Spagna o in Sudamerica in prestito con ingaggio a metà pagato dal Milan.


----------



## il condor (27 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> visto visto..quel video mi demoralizza..e' veramente osceno oltre che ha avuto una fortuna assurda in alcuni gol



questo qui o si ritrova Ibra come partner d'attacco o non la butta dentro neanche se gli togli il portiere avversario


----------



## Snake (27 Giugno 2015)

senza un terzino degno e Ibra c'ha scritto in faccia BIDONE D'ORO


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Accordo anche con il Siviglia: è fatta per Bacca al Milan.*



Galliani si è liberato di Lucas ed ha fatto 2 colpi in due giorni 

La colpa era della Doyen allora


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

avrei preferito destro davvero...e ho detto tutto.


----------



## Dapone (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Accordo anche con il Siviglia: è fatta per Bacca al Milan.*



non mi piace. in bocca al lupo. speriamo ci faccia ricredere tutti e che faccia un goal per milione, ogni anno.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> continuo a dire che di attaccanti di livello in rampa di lancio li puoi trovare..mi viene in mente diego costa.esploso dal nulla all'atletico che ha investito su di lui in propsettiva.



Attaccante conosciuto intendo.


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

a me questi attaccanti incapaci di dribblare e tirare da fuori non sono mai piaciuti...inzaghi è una rarità.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Unico?



Conosciuto a livello internazionale si.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> senza un terzino degno e Ibra c'ha scritto in faccia BIDONE D'ORO



Tra l'altro con Ibra affianco, anche se andiamo io, te, o qualsiasi utente del forum faremo la nostra figura. Non servivano 30 milioni per prendere un punteruolo prossimo ai 30 anni che fuori dai 5-6 metri della porta avversaria non vale niente.

Per dire, se serviva l'attaccante normalissimo da affiancare a Zlatan a 'sto punto si prendeva quel paracarro di Mandzukic che peggio di Bacca non è, e ti costava di meno


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Accordo anche con il Siviglia: è fatta per Bacca al Milan.*





Speriamo smentisca un po tutti.

Forza Bacca


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2015)

Altro Deja Vu. Su Twitter si chiama Carlos*7*Bacca


----------



## S T B (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



Ricardo Oliveira 2.0


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Giugno 2015)

Finalmente un acquisto importante!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2015)

Ricardo Oliveria 2.0


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



30 milioni...
...5 anni di contratto...
...Nessuno che sappia servirlo degnamente


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> a me questi attaccanti incapaci di dribblare e tirare da fuori non sono mai piaciuti...inzaghi è una rarità.



A dirla tutta a me non è mai piaciuto manco Inzaghi che rispetto a questo era di un'altra galassia....


----------



## il condor (27 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> 30 milioni...
> ...5 anni di contratto...
> ...Nessuno che sappia servirlo degnamente



bertolacci, l'iniesta del Milan. Assist a tutta birra.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

A sto punto i soldi ci sono. Mi aspetto Witsel regista ibra e difensori


----------



## Giangy (27 Giugno 2015)

Non è il massimo, però manco da buttare, comunque benvenuto Bacca


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Giugno 2015)

se giochiamo con ibra che apre gli spazi e' un acquisto sensato....altrimenti speriamo in sinisa.


----------



## folletto (27 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Speriamo smentisca un po tutti.
> 
> Forza Bacca



Forza Bacca!



MissRossonera ha scritto:


> 30 milioni...
> ...5 anni di contratto...
> ...Nessuno che sappia servirlo degnamente



Sì, è costato troppo.
Non possiamo sapere se nessuno lo saprà servire perché il mercato non è ancora finito e non solo per quello


----------



## martinmilan (27 Giugno 2015)

vabbè dai.benvenuti bacca e bertolacci! 

ora sotto con gli acquisti veri però.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con gli attaccante della Liga devi dividere, per due, i gol fatti. E' una regola universale che vale per tutti.



oddio... non glielo dire agli juventini,mandzukic ha fatto 12 gol in liga


----------



## The P (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



Non ho parole ragazzi, non ho più parole solo rabbia. Sono costretto a prendermi un po' di pausa dal Milan perché sto odiando questa società, questa squadra, questi colori. Mi hanno portato a schifare tutto. Pazzesco.


----------



## ilcondompelato (27 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> così siamo a 90. altri 10 per baselli, 20 per gatto soriano e 30 per click e maksibon. 150mln tondi tondi. Tutto torna alla perfezione. Galliani è un vero mago, preciso fino all'ultimo centesimo.



questo condom maledetto è capace con 150 mln di farci passare dal decimo posto ad un sesto posto massimo.
davvero incredibile sto pelato


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Giugno 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Forza Bacca!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah,io indubbiamente me lo auguro,ma se non si sbologna gente da quel centrocampo non vedo grandi possibilità.E anche quando siamo sempre lì:Galliani sarebbe in grado di sprecare soldi sui peggiori brocchi.
Ovviamente speriamo che Bacca faccia bene,ma il timore dell'ennesimo flop,pure strapagato,è forte.


----------



## Casnop (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



Un buon attaccante, che diventa micidiale in una squadra con un notevole sistema di gioco offensivo che ne esalta le doti realizzative negli ultimi dieci metri prima della porta. Non sono naturalmente un problema i soldi che sono stati spesi quanto quelli che serviranno per completare la squadra con gli elementi che servono a rendere al meglio questo giocatore. Che naturalmente è il benvenuto.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

Ora ci credo:
Lopez 
Abate paletta porter Antonelli 
Witsel sahin bertolacci
Bonaventura
Ibra bacca
Che dite?


----------



## luigi61 (27 Giugno 2015)

A me non interessa quanto è costato non pago io ma dico...serve??? è funzionale al nostro gioco?? CERTO!!!!piccolo particolare....accanto occorre Ibra o Cavani sennò avremo Destro 2 la vendetta


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (27 Giugno 2015)

2 giorni fa


----------



## folletto (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ora ci credo:
> Lopez
> Abate paletta porter Antonelli
> Witsel sahin bertolacci
> ...




Linea difensiva da rivedere direi
Montolivo e De Jong? Tutti e due in panca? La vedo dura (purtroppo)


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Giugno 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> A me non interessa quanto è costato non pago io ma dico...serve??? è funzionale al nostro gioco?? CERTO!!!!piccolo particolare....accanto occorre Ibra o Cavani sennò avremo Destro 2 la vendetta



Ma è ovvio che deve interessare quanto costino


----------



## DannySa (27 Giugno 2015)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> 2 giorni fa



Semplicemente vergognoso....


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Linea difensiva da rivedere direi
> Montolivo e De Jong? Tutti e due in panca? La vedo dura (purtroppo)



Io sono sicuro che abate e Antonelli non li toccano . Su de jong e mongolico ti do ragione ho dubbi pure io diciamo che ci spero


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2015)

Se fossimo tifosi del Real saremmo impassibili di fronte a queste cifre, e valutando il valore medio di questi giocatori penseremmo siano in arrivo dai 60-80 milioni per giocatori come Higuain o Cavani


----------



## Konrad (27 Giugno 2015)

Magari Emery lo convince a non partire..


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Conosciuto a livello internazionale si.



Dzeko, Giroud, Luiz Adriano e gli altri giocatori che ci hanno accostato in questi giorni sono brutalmente superiori e costano pure di meno. Acquisto senza logica


----------



## Giangy (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuro che abate e Antonelli non li toccano . Su de jong e mongolico ti do ragione ho dubbi pure io diciamo che ci spero


Molto meglio De Jong di Montolivo


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dzeko, Giroud, Luiz Adriano e gli altri giocatori che ci hanno accostato in questi giorni sono brutalmente superiori e costano pure di meno. Acquisto senza logica



Brutalmente superiori


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2015)

Cioè boh. Almeno coi parametri 0 c'era la scusa dei soldi


----------



## Dell'erba (27 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> oddio... non glielo dire agli juventini,mandzukic ha fatto 12 gol in liga



Non era rigorista ed ha saltato 10 partite di campionato. In tutti ne ha fatti 20 in 40 partite.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dzeko, Giroud, Luiz Adriano e gli altri giocatori che ci hanno accostato in questi giorni sono brutalmente superiori e costano pure di meno. Acquisto senza logica



Dzeko è finito mentre giroud e Adriano non li considero nemmeno


----------



## Victorss (27 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dzeko, Giroud, Luiz Adriano e gli altri giocatori che ci hanno accostato in questi giorni sono brutalmente superiori e costano pure di meno. Acquisto senza logica



In base a cosa sono nettamente superiori? Dzeko? Quello che tutti qui dicono che è finito e ormai sul viale del tramonto? giroud? Che in 10 minuti qui sul forum è stato massacrato? Luiz Adriano? Detto anche il cesso, paracarro, buono per la lega araba e quant'altro?
Nessuno di questi come attaccante al momento è superiore al colombiano.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (27 Giugno 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Non era rigorista ed ha saltato 10 partite di campionato. In tutti ne ha fatti 20 in 40 partite.



Poco cambia. E' una stampa e una figura con llorente= scarso. O pigliano jovetic o davanti siamo crollati


----------



## Dell'erba (27 Giugno 2015)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Poco cambia. E' una stampa e una figura con llorente= scarso. O pigliano jovetic o davanti siamo crollati



Llorente e Mandzukic è già tanto dire che giocano lo stesso sport. Llorente va bene come modello, ma il calcio è altra cosa. Non scherziamo proprio.

Jovetic può stare dove sta.

Comunque siamo OT basta

Bacca secondo me è un buon giocatore, ma ad oggi non si capisce più niente di quale siano i prezzo giusti o sbagliati.

Il problema è che 30 milioni per un 29enne vuol dire che o ti svolta la stagione o è un salasso


----------



## devils milano (27 Giugno 2015)

Si sembra sia fatta...oltretutto continua a circolare la voce che anche luiz adriano e' stato preso per 8 mln..se cosi fosse, potrebbe essere vero quanto detto dal berlusca, cioe' 3 punte nuove ( aspettando ibra )..con bacca al posto di jackson martinez..


----------



## Mithos3 (27 Giugno 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Spero non vi imbattiate col video dei suoi gol stagionali, perché è surreale. Sembra scherzi a parte.
> 
> Ne ho contati 34 (anche se la grafica diceva 32): bene, oltre ai 9 rigori, gli altri 25 arrivano tutti da dentro l'area piccola o al massimo un metro oltre. Nessuno oltre i 7 metri, mai visto niente di simile su 34 reti.
> 
> ...



Tutte cose risapute Djerry, il problema è capire se le conosce chi lo ha acquistato..


----------



## luigi61 (27 Giugno 2015)

SPORTMEDIASET : GALLIANI PIAZZA IL GRANDE COLPO: BACCA!!

Ecco siamo serviti....povero milan


----------



## luigi61 (27 Giugno 2015)

da un sabato di me.....a uno di Bacca..


----------



## Casnop (27 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dzeko, Giroud, Luiz Adriano e gli altri giocatori che ci hanno accostato in questi giorni sono brutalmente superiori e costano pure di meno. Acquisto senza logica



"Brutalmente superiori"? Interessante giudizio. Puoi cortesemente motivare? Aspetta però che mi sieda prima...


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Dzeko è finito mentre giroud e Adriano non li considero nemmeno



Seh vabbe, Dzeko con una gamba sola è più forte di Bacca, altro che finito, Giroud e Adriano non li consideri perchè non li vuoi considerare, il primo quest'anno ha fatto un'ottima stagione e viaggia da medie di 15-20 gol già da tanti anni, mentre Adriano se non proprio superiore almeno sullo stesso livello e sarebbe costato anche molto meno.


----------



## markjordan (27 Giugno 2015)

giroud lo preferivo ma non sarebbe venuto
dai accettiamo le cose x come sono , attualmente al milan meglio di bacca non vengono
destro manco sa stoppare


----------



## Sanchez (27 Giugno 2015)

Matri, Pazzini, Destro, Torres, Bacca...senza una squadra che crea gioco per servire questi che sono tutti attaccanti d'area...


Non impariamo mai


----------



## Victorss (27 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> giroud lo preferivo ma non sarebbe venuto
> dai accettiamo le cose x come sono , attualmente al milan meglio di bacca non vengono
> destro manco sa stoppare



Se sa stoppare è già meglio di Destro. E segna di più.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Semplicemente vergognoso....



Non è colpa sua, ma di chi lo informa.
Se pensi che i primi a informarlo sono l'ufficio stampa e Galliani, puoi immaginare che il livello di comunicazione del Milan non sia pessimo solo coi tifosi.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Seh vabbe, Dzeko con una gamba sola è più forte di Bacca, altro che finito, Giroud e Adriano non li consideri perchè non li vuoi considerare, il primo quest'anno ha fatto un'ottima stagione e viaggia da medie di 15-20 gol già da tanti anni, mentre Adriano se non proprio superiore almeno sullo stesso livello e sarebbe costato anche molto meno.



Dzeko viene da un anno pessimo.
Non potevamo rischiare su di lui.
Ciò non toglie che l'acquisto di Bacca è molto discutibile.
E' come prendere una piscina e vivere in un appartamento.

Per Bacca servono i terzini che crossano.
Serve un trequartista alla Rui Costa.
Serve un regista. 
Serve una seconda punta che favorisca il suo gioco.

In pratica, bisogna costruire la squadra su di lui. 
Lo vogliono fare? Lo sanno fare?
E poi, con Bacca vendiamo più abbonamenti? I tifosi sono più felici?

Bacca e Bertolacci, pure alle stesse cifre, andavano bene dopo aver preso Ibra, Romagnoli e Xhaka. 
Così no. 
50 milioni per tutti e due. Più di quanto ha speso la Juve per Khedira, Tevez, Pirlo, Pogba, Lichtsteiner, Vidal, Asamoah e Llorente. 

Una roba da PSG e Manchester City. Per coerenza, ne dovrebbero spendere altri 100. Possibilmente per giocatori nei ruoli più cruciali e con il carisma da leader.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...


Alla fine i soldi ci sono per davvero, ora possiamo dirlo, non era un bluff. 30mln per un giocatore non si spendevano da prima di Ibra mi pare. Un vero peccato che li stiano spendendo così. 


Hammer ha scritto:


> Cinquanta milioni per Bacca e Bertolacci
> 
> Cinquanta milioni per Bacca e Bertolacci
> 
> CINQUANTA MILIONI


Sfuma il mito che vuole Galliani numero uno al mondo con i soldi. 


Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho letto su Wikipedia che questo fino al 2009 vendeva il pesce


C'è scritto anche che ha avuto degli incidenti, che ha commesso degli errori


Djerry ha scritto:


> Spero non vi imbattiate col video dei suoi gol stagionali, perché è surreale. Sembra scherzi a parte.
> 
> Ne ho contati 34 (anche se la grafica diceva 32): bene, oltre ai 9 rigori, gli altri 25 arrivano tutti da dentro l'area piccola o al massimo un metro oltre. Nessuno oltre i 7 metri, mai visto niente di simile su 34 reti.
> 
> ...


Grazie per le info. Peccato Martinez è un attaccante un po più vario e con più colpi


----------



## Victorss (27 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dzeko viene da un anno pessimo.
> Non potevamo rischiare su di lui.
> Ciò non toglie che l'acquisto di Bacca è molto discutibile.
> E' come prendere una piscina e vivere in un appartamento.
> ...



Cacchio non mi ero mai accorto che il Siviglia avesse tutti sti top player per far rendere Bacca..per far segnare un attaccante d'area serve solo che la squadra abbia un gioco. Toni fa 22 goal in serie A senza Rui Costa, Pirlo e Dani Alves. Eh ma Toni è più forte di Bacca vero?


----------



## Torros (27 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho letto su Wikipedia che questo fino al 2009 vendeva il pesce


----------



## Dexter (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...


Questo non sa stoppare neanche una palla. Se non arriva Ibra, fa la fine di Torres,Pazzini e Mitra Matri.
NB: se dovete quotarmi e ribadire "Bacca è fortissimo, Bertolacci grande prospetto", specificatemi quante partite avete visto dei rispettivi giocatori. Intere, no gli highlights.


----------



## R41D3N (27 Giugno 2015)

30 mln per un quasi 30enne con queste caratteristiche è pura follia, ma come si fa? Contratto di 5 anni poi a quelle cifre...ma è pazzesco!


----------



## Morghot (27 Giugno 2015)

Ormai io non mi fido fino all'ufficialità sul sito del milan, ma in ogni caso a me piace molto come acquisto, dopo martinez il meglio era lui quindi va benissimo così, ora aspettiamo gli altri acquisti.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Cacchio non mi ero mai accorto che il Siviglia avesse tutti sti top player per far rendere Bacca..per far segnare un attaccante d'area serve solo che la squadra abbia un gioco. Toni fa 22 goal in serie A senza Rui Costa, Pirlo e Dani Alves. Eh ma Toni è più forte di Bacca vero?



Il Siviglia ha giocatori che panchinano quasi tutti quelli che abbiamo noi.
Toni fa 22 goal al Verona, dove gioca senza pressioni in una squadra che gioca completamente per lui, lottando per la salvezza.

Il Milan ambisce a vincere lo scudetto, e come minimo arrivare terzo per andare in Champions.


----------



## Morghot (27 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Matri, Pazzini, Destro, Torres, Bacca...senza una squadra che crea gioco per servire questi che sono tutti attaccanti d'area...
> 
> 
> Non impariamo mai



E' vero che anche bacca è su quel tipo di attaccante ma per me meglio mooolto meglio di quei nomi (ovvio per torres non vale quando era giovane) e confido molto che gli acquisti non si fermino qui ma prendiamo pure qualcuno di buono che possa aiutarlo a rendere al massimo... altrimenti son proprio ritardati.


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Giugno 2015)

Premesso che a me Bacca non fa impazzire e piuttosto avrei virato deciso su Dzeko, leggo diverse imprecisioni su di lui. Molti lo accostano a Destro o Inzaghi. Ora quest'anno Bacca ha realizzato 10 assist mentre Destro zero. Bacca non è solo un finalizzatore ma anche un attaccante che fa gioco e sa dialogare con i compagni di reparto. Come finalizzatore è rivedibile perché ha la tendenza a volte a mangiarsi gol già fatti ma se piace a Emery e Peckerman è proprio perché crea spazi per chi gioca con lui visto che si muove benissimo. Attenzione non sto dicendo che sia giusto puntare su un attaccante di 29 anni alla seconda stagione di buon livello ma non possiamo descriverlo per quello che non è. Insieme ad Ibra potrebbe andare benissimo, da solo mostrerebbe i suoi limiti. 

P.S.: ma perché Suma ed Ordine si erano esposti così tanto contro di lui? O avevano avuto qualche soffiata che il Milan era su qualche altro giocatore con cui poi non è andata bene o non so che pensare. Ma siamo sicuri che la scelta sia stata di Galliani? Il Siviglia è un feudo Doyen per cui chissà se le opinioni dei giornalisti Galliani embedded non erano un segnale di volontà contrastanti all'interno della società...


----------



## ralf (27 Giugno 2015)

C'è chi prende Vietto a 22,Depay a 32 e chi prende Bacca a 30


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (27 Giugno 2015)

Operazione insensata sotto tutti i punti di vista, frutto della fretta nel voler recuperare fiducia nei confronti dei tifosi dopo la figuraccia di sabato scorso. Martinez e Kondogbia hanno rovinato il nostro mercato, la reazione a catena che si è scatenata sarà disastrosa.

Hanno semplicemente visto in Bacca il nome più facile da raggiungere, e nella sua incompetenza Galliani ha pensato che bastasse presentare uno che ha fatto 20 gol nella liga (cifre da Javi Moreno) per far contenti i tifosi. 
50 milioni per due giocatori normalissimi, ho i brividi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Un buon attaccante, che diventa micidiale in una squadra con un notevole sistema di gioco offensivo che ne esalta le doti realizzative negli ultimi dieci metri prima della porta. Non sono naturalmente un problema i soldi che sono stati spesi quanto quelli che serviranno per completare la squadra con gli elementi che servono a rendere al meglio questo giocatore. Che naturalmente è il benvenuto.



E direi che su questo possiamo essere decisamente ottimisti... I soldi stanno uscendo e se sono usciti 50M in pochi giorni per Bertolacci e Bacca, ne usciranno ancora altri (non pochi) per prendere una punta, un bel centrocampista (entrambi devono saper partecipare all'azione) e un difensore di livello.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> C'è chi prende Vietto a 22,Depay a 32 e chi prende Bacca a 30



Vietto è costato meno. 

Bacca a 30 milioni vale quasi quanto David Luiz a 50 e Mangala a 40.
Roba insomma da PSG o Manchester City.


----------



## kundi (27 Giugno 2015)

Ma godetevi questi acquisti. Siete tutti comissari tecnici esperti, sapete tutto di tutti i giocatori leggendo su transfermark e guardando goal Skill & assist su you tube. Ma aspettiamo almeno che il mercato sia finito. La societa quest'anno la buona volontà sembra mettercela. State un po calmi.


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Premesso che a me Bacca non fa impazzire e piuttosto avrei virato deciso su Dzeko, leggo diverse imprecisioni su di lui. Molti lo accostano a Destro o Inzaghi. Ora quest'anno Bacca ha realizzato 10 assist mentre Destro zero. Bacca non è solo un finalizzatore ma anche un attaccante che fa gioco e sa dialogare con i compagni di reparto. Come finalizzatore è rivedibile perché ha la tendenza a volte a mangiarsi gol già fatti ma se piace a Emery e Peckerman è proprio perché crea spazi per chi gioca con lui visto che si muove benissimo. Attenzione non sto dicendo che sia giusto puntare su un attaccante di 29 anni alla seconda stagione di buon livello ma non possiamo descriverlo per quello che non è. Insieme ad Ibra potrebbe andare benissimo, da solo mostrerebbe i suoi limiti.



Preciso solo, visto che ero stato io a tirare in ballo Inzaghi con l'analisi dei gol di quest'anno, che il mio intervento era proprio in funzione di non prendere solo per buono quel video, perché altrimenti la desolazione sarebbe senza limiti ed appunto Bacca sembrerebbe ancora meno giocatore di squadra del nostro ex allenatore (?).

Poi non lo metterei di sicuro nella prima metà degli attaccanti che fanno gioco e dialogano coi compagni, ma altrettanto sicuramente non è Destro o Inzaghi, fosse solo per le caratteristiche atletiche.


----------



## R41D3N (27 Giugno 2015)

Credo che ci sia poco da godere per questi acquisti scriteriati di giocatori normalissimi pagati a peso d'oro. Passi pure Bertolacci che almeno è giovane, ma 30mln per Bacca no. 50 mln buttati nel cesso...se spesi con oculatezza potevano servire davvero a rinforzare la squadra. Tanto valeva rinnovare a Pazzini e tentare il tutto per tutto per riprendere Ibra, sarei stato 1000 volte più contento.


----------



## Tahva (27 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio:Accordo anche con il Siviglia: è fatta per Bacca al Milan.*


A questo punto sono contenta del fatto che i soldi ci sono. Posso quindi sperare che il resto del budget venga investito per consentire al nuovo attaccante di avere intorno giocatori (e non fabbri) da cui ricevere palloni, o farà la fine di Destro e Torres... speriamo bene.


----------



## anakyn101 (27 Giugno 2015)

Aspettiamo ufficialità il caso JM scotta ancora parecchio. In ogni caso buon acquisto, forse parte anche il calciomercato del Milan.


----------



## el_gaucho (27 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E direi che su questo possiamo essere decisamente ottimisti... I soldi stanno uscendo e se sono usciti 50M in pochi giorni per Bertolacci e Bacca, ne usciranno ancora altri (non pochi) per prendere una punta, un bel centrocampista (entrambi devono saper partecipare all'azione) e un difensore di livello.



Esatto. Adesso quello che ci manca sono proprio una seconda punta tecnica che fa gioco, un centrocampista forte e un difensore di livello. Se entrano questi siamo competitivi con tutti


----------



## Memories of the Time (27 Giugno 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Esatto. Adesso quello che ci manca sono proprio una seconda punta tecnica che fa gioco, un centrocampista forte e un difensore di livello. Se entrano questi siamo competitivi con tutti



Sì, possiamo lottare per la Champions. Se arriva Ibra beh, in Italia con Ibra tutto è possibile ^^


----------



## Reblanck (27 Giugno 2015)

Oramai lo hanno preso e come ho sempre detto secondo me questo è solo un mediocre e sicuramente non avrei mai speso 30 milioni!


----------



## markjordan (27 Giugno 2015)

j. mauri abdenour , witsel e ibra
magariiiiii


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



operazione vomitevole, sto cominciando a rimpiangere la politica dei parametri zero.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

Bertolacci bacca giocatori utilissimi se si ha una idea della squadra che si vuole fare. Abbiate fiducia per una volta


----------



## Reblanck (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Bertolacci bacca giocatori utilissimi se si ha una idea della squadra che si vuole fare. Abbiate fiducia per una volta



Utili si,ma non valgono quelle cifre sono davvero troppo elevate ! Non avrei speso più di 12 milioni per Bertolacci e 20 per Bacca ! Una spesa di 30\35 milioni per tutti e due sarebbe stata anche accettabile ma non di certo 50 milioni ! Con 50 milioni ci compri un top player eh !


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Utili si,ma non valgono quelle cifre sono davvero troppo elevate ! Non avrei speso più di 12 milioni per Bertolacci e 20 per Bacca ! Una spesa di 30\35 milioni per tutti e due sarebbe stata anche accettabile ma non di certo 50 milioni ! Con 50 milioni ci compri un top player eh !


Top player che qua non viene, comunque a quanto pare rami verrà ceduto al Siviglia quindi diciamo che i 30 milioni non sono 30


----------



## luigi61 (27 Giugno 2015)

Dunque siamo abbastanza divisi tra scettici possibilista contenti (pochi); cercando di essere obbiettivi , non è facile dopo le umiliazioni degli ultimi anni, volendo guardare anche al passato più lontano che ci ha dato grandi soddisfazioni secondo me quest'anno potrebbe segnare una svolta di nuovo positiva; si vedrà alla fine di questo mercato, se arriveranno altri giocatori come quelli più volte menzionati significa che siamo di nuovo sulla giusta strada in caso contrario sono dolori


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

Witsel laporte e ibra e sarà grande Milan. Se poi vogliamo strafare mettiamo regista e terzino e bacca fa 100 goal


----------



## Reblanck (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Top player che qua non viene, comunque a quanto pare rami verrà ceduto al Siviglia quindi diciamo che i 30 milioni non sono 30



Va per i 29 anni e anche nei siti spagnoli si meravigliano come una volta che il Milan ha i soldi li spende per gente vecchia,ci vuole gente giovane ! Prossimo anno saremo qua a chiederci come abbiamo fatto a spendere 30 milioni per questo tizio!


----------



## Reblanck (27 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Witsel laporte e ibra e sarà grande Milan. Se poi vogliamo strafare mettiamo regista e terzino e bacca fa 100 goal



Se 10.000


----------



## franck3211 (27 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Se 10.000



Logicamente esageravo ma in una squadra forte che macina gioco i goal li fa. Poi se vogliamo mettere i paraocchi e criticare a priori allora non c'è problema


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Giugno 2015)

30 mln cartellino +15 mln ingaggio per questo attacante di secondo piano mi pare una operazione scandalosa!!! Beati quelli del Siviglia


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Va per i 29 anni e anche nei siti spagnoli si meravigliano come una volta che il Milan ha i soldi li spende per gente vecchia,ci vuole gente giovane ! Prossimo anno saremo qua a chiederci come abbiamo fatto a spendere 30 milioni per questo tizio!



no!! No!! il prossimo anno io sonno gia chiedendo come sia possibile spendere tutto questo soldi per gente cosi..

questa operazione è la enessima conferma che non abbiamo mai avuto problemi di soldi.. il problema è chi gestisce il Milan non hanno un maledeto piano sul tavolo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> 30 mln cartellino +15 mln ingaggio per questo attacante di secondo piano mi pare una operazione scandalosa!!! Beati quelli del Siviglia


Purtroppo quelli di primo piano, per ora, non vengono (come dimostra Martinez, che non è proprio di primissimo piano).


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo quelli di primo piano, per ora, non vengono (come dimostra Martinez, che non è proprio di primissimo piano).



prendiamo dei giovani di primissimo piano! 

Cmq giuro che avrei preferito gente come Destro, Inmobile o Chicharito pituosto che svenarsi cosi per gente cosi sopravalutata


----------



## Victorss (28 Giugno 2015)

Che poi la maggior parte di quelli che dicono che Bacca è uno scarparo a livello di Pazzini e Destro son sicuro che lo dicono basandosi su quel video fatto sui suoi goal di questa stagione che gira su youtube. Qui c'è un altro video se può interessare


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



Benissimo.Fantastico.
Manca solo qualcuno che lo imbocchi a due metri dalla porta e siamo a posto


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Che poi la maggior parte di quelli che dicono che Bacca è uno scarparo a livello di Pazzini e Destro son sicuro che lo dicono basandosi su quel video fatto sui suoi goal di questa stagione che gira su youtube. Qui c'è un altro video se può interessare https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0mNRDaYo1U



Anche io posso fare un video youtu su Destro e Pazzini.. non cambia nulla spero con il cuore di essere smentito ma per me Bacca non è un giocatore da Milan tantomeno un giocatore da 45mln di euri al massimo io lo avrei presso a parametro 0 per fare il Tomasson della situazione


----------



## Antijuventino (28 Giugno 2015)

Comunque bisogna guardare l'operazione anche da altri punti di vista.
Ad oggi Bacca è l'unica punta di livello che si poteva prendere, altri come Cavani-Higuain sono imprendibili sia per ingaggio(+6 M. all'anno) che per cartellino (+50 M.). Naturalmente si poteva anche provare a prendere un giovane tipo Mitrovic-Vietto il costo dell'operazione sarebbe stato lo stesso ma c'era il rischio di dover aspettare troppo tempo prima che il giocatore esplodesse(il primo per esempio gioca in belgio e li non mi sembra che abbiano difese migliori della nostra seria A) e in questo momento il milan ha più bisogno di una certezza che di una scommessa, perchè deve ritornare subito in champions.

Poi guardiamo un lato positivo in questa operazione.Primo Mihailovic è riuscito a far sembrare un giocatore di calcio uno come Okaka, al punto da farlo arrivare anche in nazionale, figuriamoci uno come Bacca che segna + di 30 gol all'anno.Secondo, il giocatore è molto simile ad Inzaghi, e se guardiamo la sua carriera possiamo dire che il meglio l'ha dato una volta raggiunti i 30 anni(doppietta in finale di champions a 32 anni), quindi speriamo che anche Bacca possa ripercorrere la stessa strada.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2015)

La prima pagina della Gazzetta


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Giugno 2015)

anche Bacca poco tempo fa giocava in belgio... per me è un calciomercato da manicomio


----------



## vitrich86 (28 Giugno 2015)

non è un fenomeno, uno che ti fa la differenza sempre e cmq, ma confido nella sua intelligenza calcistica dato che si muove benissimo segna parecchio e fa anche segnare


----------



## Victorss (28 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Anche io posso fare un video youtu su Destro e Pazzini.. non cambia nulla spero con il cuore di essere smentito ma per me Bacca non è un giocatore da Milan tantomeno un giocatore da 45mln di euri al massimo io lo avrei presso a parametro 0 per fare il Tomasson della situazione



La storia dei video su youtube vale anche per il filmato sui goal "davanti alla porta" fatti questa stagione. Bacca di goal ne ha sempre fatti e se andate a guardarvi quelli dell'anno scorso e quelli dell'anno prima siglati col Club Bruges noterete che non è tutto sto pippone che tutti stanno dipingendo qua dentro.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Giugno 2015)

Pippone no! Giocatore sopravalutato assolutamente! Si poteva fare meglio!


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2015)

non ho parole ... Altra perla dell antennista che " con i soldi ci sa fare " ... Chi ha pronunciato questa frase deve andare a nascondersi per sempre ...

50 MILIONI per bacca e l altro scappato di casa italiano ...


----------



## pandoL (28 Giugno 2015)

Era da anni che già a nemmeno inizio luglio non spendevamo 50 mln...anzi forse non era mai successo.. poi sarà il campo a decretare se sono state scelte azzecate o meno... sicuramente preferisco il buon Bacca ad un Dzeko... dai forza Bacca, forza Milan


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Giugno 2015)

ora devono arrivare un centrale un centrocampista e una seconda punta di livello mondiale, altrimenti non abbiamo fatto nulla..se arrivano questi sono contento, e mi vanno bene anche bacca e bertolacci, senò diventano follia 50 milioni per questi due..cosa importantissima non dobbiamo prendere un altra prima punta che senò si pestano i piedi quindi no a luiz adriano dzeko e compagnia..


----------



## Memories of the Time (28 Giugno 2015)

In sostanza, Bacca e Bertolacci acquisteranno valore con l'andamento del resto del mercato.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (28 Giugno 2015)

Galliani con soldi e un Milan blasonato è una cosa, con soldi e un Milan con popolarità in caduta libera un'altra. Forza Bacca, senza pregiudizi.


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Giugno 2015)

Bacca è forte per me.Son contento del suo arrivo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Anche io posso fare un video youtu su Destro e Pazzini.. non cambia nulla spero con il cuore di essere smentito ma per me Bacca non è un giocatore da Milan tantomeno un giocatore da 45mln di euri al massimo io lo avrei presso a parametro 0 per fare il Tomasson della situazione


 Quoto. Al di là di Bacca, in generale il collage vale quel che vale. Per esempio se si facesse un best of di Pazzini salterebbe fuori un bel video, in quell anno buono fece bei gol e belle giocate. Ad oggi è molto difficile dire se sto Bacca farà i suoi gol oppure si. Speriamo


----------



## wildfrank (28 Giugno 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Operazione insensata sotto tutti i punti di vista, frutto della fretta nel voler recuperare fiducia nei confronti dei tifosi dopo la figuraccia di sabato scorso. Martinez e Kondogbia hanno rovinato il nostro mercato, la reazione a catena che si è scatenata sarà disastrosa.
> 
> Hanno semplicemente visto in Bacca il nome più facile da raggiungere, e nella sua incompetenza Galliani ha pensato che bastasse presentare uno che ha fatto 20 gol nella liga (cifre da Javi Moreno) per far contenti i tifosi.
> 50 milioni per due giocatori normalissimi, ho i brividi.



.


----------



## wildfrank (28 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> questo qui o si ritrova Ibra come partner d'attacco o non la butta dentro neanche se gli togli il portiere avversario



SCUSATE IL MAIUSCOLO: ABBIAMO LA STELLA CON IL POVERO STEFANO CHIODI!!!!!!!!! CORAGGIO!!!!!!!!


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2015)

mercato finora altamente deludente.Avrei preferito investire soldi su 3-4 talenti in rampa di lancio,talenti con la T maiuscola non giocatori normali semi affermati.

20 gol nella liga non vogliono dire nulla,davvero.
Cristiano ronaldo ne ha fatti 48. E'un dato molto significativo ed esorbitante che fa capire quanto le difese siano l'ultimo dei loro pensieri.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ora devono arrivare un centrale un centrocampista e una seconda punta di livello mondiale, altrimenti non abbiamo fatto nulla..se arrivano questi sono contento, e mi vanno bene anche bacca e bertolacci, senò diventano follia 50 milioni per questi due..cosa importantissima non dobbiamo prendere un altra prima punta che senò si pestano i piedi quindi no a luiz adriano dzeko e compagnia..



e 2 centrali con gli attributi no? o vogliamo continuare a giocare con quei profughi che abbiamo?


----------



## Casnop (28 Giugno 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> SCUSATE IL MAIUSCOLO: ABBIAMO LA STELLA CON IL POVERO STEFANO CHIODI!!!!!!!!! CORAGGIO!!!!!!!!



...che giocò accanto a Gianni Rivera, Alberto Bigon e Walter J. Novellino. L'attaccante è il prodotto di un sistema offensivo di squadra, cui aggiunge del suo. Di suo Bacca mette una indiscutibile capacità di posizionamento nell'area, che gli consente di finalizzare al meglio una manovra che porta palloni in area da tutti i lati. Per questo avremmo Bertolacci, Honda, Bonaventura, El Shaarawy e Suso, se rimane. Ma questo significa andare ad un 4231 pieno, come ha fatto Emery con Bacca nel Siviglia. Sinisa lo farà? Si tappera' le orecchie di cera per non udire la sirena Berlusconi che chiede il 4312? È da questi dettagli che si battezza una stagione.


----------



## George Weah (28 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Che poi la maggior parte di quelli che dicono che Bacca è uno scarparo a livello di Pazzini e Destro son sicuro che lo dicono basandosi su quel video fatto sui suoi goal di questa stagione che gira su youtube. Qui c'è un altro video se può interessare



Molto interessante! Sembra rapidissimo e cattivo sotto porta. Inoltre, ho letto che ha anche una storia di sacrifici alle spalle e questo me lo fa stare ancora più simpatico.


----------



## Casnop (28 Giugno 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> e 2 centrali con gli attributi no? o vogliamo continuare a giocare con quei profughi che abbiamo?



"Datemi Laporta e vi sollevero' il mondo" (Archimede il Basco, cit.).


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2015)

avrei preferito muriel di gran lunga...più completo,più prospettiva,con miha stava esplodendo e costava meno...


----------



## Casnop (28 Giugno 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Molto interessante! Sembra rapidissimo e cattivo sotto porta. Inoltre, ho letto che ha anche una storia di sacrifici alle spalle e questo me lo fa stare ancora più simpatico.



Ad uno che andava al mare non per rimorchiare ma per portare il pane a casa di una famiglia poverissima, che vuoi dire? Benvenuto al Milan.


----------



## Casnop (28 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> avrei preferito muriel di gran lunga...più completo,più prospettiva,con miha stava esplodendo e costava meno...



Un mezzo giocatore, Martin: gambe favolose, la testa mai cresciuta. Il contrario, e sarebbe stato presentabile.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Un mezzo giocatore, Martin: gambe favolose, la testa mai cresciuta. Il contrario, e sarebbe stato presentabile.



non l'hai visto con miha...


----------



## Casnop (28 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> non l'hai visto con miha...


L'ho visto, e Mihajlovic ha scelto Bacca. Martinez era la scelta di Galliani, che lo cerca da anni, Bacca l'ha scelto Sinisa. Avrà torto Sinisa, chissà.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Giugno 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Molto interessante! Sembra rapidissimo e cattivo sotto porta. Inoltre, ho letto che ha anche una storia di sacrifici alle spalle e questo me lo fa stare ancora più simpatico.



un video dove si può capire seriamente un giocatore è, secondo me, quello in cui è inquadrato nell'arco di una sola partita.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'ho visto, e Mihajlovic ha scelto Bacca. Martinez era la scelta di Galliani, che lo cerca da anni, Bacca l'ha scelto Sinisa. Avrà torto Sinisa, chissà.



quello si...sinisa ha scelto misteriosamente bacca quando aveva il avuto colombiano più forte in squadra...davvero scelta strana perchè nella seconda metà di stagione muriel ha fatto davvero cose importanti e genova.Ora se lo prende la roma forse.


----------



## Casnop (28 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> un video dove si può capire seriamente un giocatore è, secondo me, quello in cui è inquadrato nell'arco di una sola partita.



L'apertura alare dell'attacco di Emery è fantastica... Salgono in quattro-cinque distendendosi su tutta la latitudine del campo. Da queste brevi sequenze si vede che il nostro non è affatto, come molti ritengono, un pilone d'area, ma piuttosto una prima punta mobile, collaborativa con i compagni, che funge da specchietto per le allodole avversarie, distribuisce gioco agli esterni e si fionda in area nella posizione giusta per raccogliere l'assist. Con Zlatan ed esterni offensivi veri (andare fino in fondo al campo, dribbling, tagliare o rientrare, buttare dentro alla vasca dell'area) questo si diverte come al luna park. Sinisa, sveglia, lancette sul 4231.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Giugno 2015)

hammer ha scritto:


> cinquanta milioni per bacca e bertolacci
> 
> cinquanta milioni per bacca e bertolacci
> 
> cinquanta milioni


ma li hanno presi dal tuo conto corrente?????????????????????


----------



## Casnop (28 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> quello si...sinisa ha scelto misteriosamente bacca quando aveva il avuto colombiano più forte in squadra...davvero scelta strana perchè nella seconda metà di stagione muriel ha fatto davvero cose importanti e genova.Ora se lo prende la roma forse.



Mah, Sinisa sarà impazzito. Come Pekerman, che preferisce Bacca a Muriel o al divo Jackson accanto a Falcao nella Caffetteria. O Emery, che si diceva sicuro di riuscire a convincere il ragazzo a rimanere a Siviglia sottolineando il dispiacere per la sua partenza. I manicomi aperti cominciano effettivamente a fare danni.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Mah, Sinisa sarà impazzito. Come Pekerman, che preferisce Bacca a Muriel o al divo Jackson accanto a Falcao nella Caffetteria. O Emery, che si diceva sicuro di riuscire a convincere il ragazzo a rimanere a Siviglia sottolineando il dispiacere per la sua partenza. I manicomi aperti cominciano effettivamente a fare danni.



1-muriel è entrato nella partita contro l'rgentina...bacca è rimasto in panca
2-sinisa..sinisa..sinisa..ora è già il guru degli allenatori...attenzione:non ha dimostrato ancora nulla,è tutto da valutare.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> 1-muriel è entrato nella partita contro l'rgentina...bacca è rimasto in panca
> 2-sinisa..sinisa..sinisa..ora è già il guru degli allenatori...attenzione:non ha dimostrato ancora nulla,è tutto da valutare.



credo che Bacca fosse squalificato dopo il problema con Neymar, per inciso per me Bacca si equivale con Destro, più o meno, potenzialmente Muriel ha più colpi

d'accordo con te su Mihajlovic, al momento non è nessuno, solo con la Sampdoria ha fatto molto bene, è tutto da valutare.


----------



## davidino (28 Giugno 2015)

Ma sono davvero convinti di fare il boom di abbonamenti con bacca?mah... non vedo molto entusiasmo come stanno facendo credere...


----------



## Casnop (28 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> 1-muriel è entrato nella partita contro l'rgentina...bacca è rimasto in panca
> 2-sinisa..sinisa..sinisa..ora è già il guru degli allenatori...attenzione:non ha dimostrato ancora nulla,è tutto da valutare.



Mihajlovic non è il guru degli allenatori... È una cosa molto più seria: è l'allenatore del Milan. Non io, non te, né il procuratore di Muriel.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> un video dove si può capire seriamente un giocatore è, secondo me, quello in cui è inquadrato nell'arco di una sola partita.


Con una squadra dietro e un po' di fortuna avremmo il nostro Milito.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic non è il guru degli allenatori... È una cosa molto più seria: è l'allenatore del Milan. Non io, non te, né il procuratore di Muriel.



e quindi se è allenatore del milan matematicamente vuol dire che è bravissimo??non può sbagliare valutazione?

no fammi capire?


----------



## medjai (28 Giugno 2015)

Ma per Bacca il prezzo non è 30 milioni. Se paghi la clausola devi pagare l'IVA quindi sale a 36 milioni.


----------



## George Weah (28 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ad uno che andava al mare non per rimorchiare ma per portare il pane a casa di una famiglia poverissima, che vuoi dire? Benvenuto al Milan.



Esattamente, sono questi gli uomini che meritano di indossare la nostra gloriosa maglia.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Esattamente, sono questi gli uomini che meritano di indossare la nostra gloriosa maglia.



già...riprenderei anche esajas..


----------



## franck3211 (28 Giugno 2015)

Non capisco perché viene tanto criticato. È un grande finalizzatore e si muove tanto si sacrifica e ha un buon tiro. Un dribbling discreto e dialoga bene con i compagni. È logico che ha bisogno di palle ma non è una mummia e può dire la sua, come tutti i giocatori va messo in condizione di far bene.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché viene tanto criticato. È un grande finalizzatore e si muove tanto si sacrifica e ha un buon tiro. Un dribbling discreto e dialoga bene con i compagni. È logico che ha bisogno di palle ma non è una mummia e può dire la sua, come tutti i giocatori va messo in condizione di far bene.



non mi scalda il cuore..tutto qui.Ho paura di un matri-destro bis.


----------



## franck3211 (28 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> non mi scalda il cuore..tutto qui.Ho paura di un matri-destro bis.



Per scaldare il cuore servono giocatori irraggiungibili, la paura del fallimento io la tengo chiunque prendiamo. Se messo in condizione i giocatori rendono altrimenti no.


----------



## J&B (28 Giugno 2015)

Non esiste un centravanti che da la certezza di arrivare in italia e segnare venti gol a campionato.

Abbiamo visto fallire gente come Rush che in patria segnava a raffica,quindi il mercato è sempre un rischio.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Per scaldare il cuore servono giocatori irraggiungibili, la paura del fallimento io la tengo chiunque prendiamo. Se messo in condizione i giocatori rendono altrimenti no.



se non posso arrivare a giocatori irraggiungibili io sono sempre dell idea di prendere un potenziale gran giocatore ancora giovane che magari ti fa 10 gol in stagione...come credo saranno quelli che farà Bacca.


----------



## bmb (28 Giugno 2015)

Bidone.


----------



## franck3211 (28 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> se non posso arrivare a giocatori irraggiungibili io sono sempre dell idea di prendere un potenziale gran giocatore ancora giovane che magari ti fa 10 gol in stagione...come credo saranno quelli che farà Bacca.



Qua purtroppo si sottovaluta un colpo che in passato sarebbe stato osannato dato che non c'era tutta questa prevenzione e delusione che ora c'è. Si tratta del attaccante titolare della squadra vincitrice delle due ultime Europa leaugue, ha dimostrato di segnare in Belgio, Spagna e in Europa e inoltre sembra essere uomo vero. Martinez veniva ben accolto quando tutto sommato non è che sia tre spanne superiore e sopratutto se l intenzione é di avere ibra allora bacca e è addirittura più adatto


----------



## Casnop (28 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> e quindi se è allenatore del milan matematicamente vuol dire che è bravissimo??non può sbagliare valutazione?
> 
> no fammi capire?



È l'unico che per contratto può fare le valutazioni, e le ha fatte. O i giocatori gli scegliamo per referendum sui forum? Dai, non è difficile: qui esprimiamo opinioni e azzardiamo se possibile delle analisi. Vi è chi decide, e ne risponde.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> È l'unico che per contratto può fare le valutazioni, e le ha fatte. O i giocatori gli scegliamo per referendum sui forum? Dai, non è difficile: qui esprimiamo opinioni e azzardiamo se possibile delle analisi. Vi è chi decide, e ne risponde.



certo..le ha fatte anche allegri le sue valutazioni con matri...dai non è difficile.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Qua purtroppo si sottovaluta un colpo che in passato sarebbe stato osannato dato che non c'era tutta questa prevenzione e delusione che ora c'è. Si tratta del attaccante titolare della squadra vincitrice delle due ultime Europa leaugue, ha dimostrato di segnare in Belgio, Spagna e in Europa e inoltre sembra essere uomo vero. Martinez veniva ben accolto quando tutto sommato non è che sia tre spanne superiore e sopratutto se l intenzione é di avere ibra allora bacca e è addirittura più adatto



no no nessuna sottovalutazione...anzi per me martinez e bacca sono sopravvalutati.La liga e la primera non li considero campionati affidabili per giudicare gli attaccanti.In portogallo Nenè dello spezia è stato capocannoniere nel 2009 e in liga l'anno scorso Cr7 ha fatto 48 gol.Non prendo le loro statistiche in seria considerazione


----------



## franck3211 (28 Giugno 2015)

Mettiamoci una sola cosa in testa, se miha chiede determinati giocatori sono quelli che vanno presi.


----------



## franck3211 (28 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> no no nessuna sottovalutazione...anzi per me martinez e bacca sono sopravvalutati.La liga e la primera non li considero campionati affidabili per giudicare gli attaccanti.In portogallo Nenè dello spezia è stato capocannoniere nel 2009 e in liga l'anno scorso Cr7 ha fatto 48 gol.Non prendo le loro statistiche in seria considerazione



Si è cosi però va detto che in liga ci sono squadre migliori che nel campionato portoghese. Bacca ha anche fatto 22 assist negli ultimi due anni non è male per un attaccante d'area.


----------



## R41D3N (28 Giugno 2015)

Questa è una operazione folle. Lo credo bene che abbia scelto il Milan. Ma secondo voi c'era davvero un'altra squadra disposta a spendere così tanto per un giocatore a mio parere assolutamente normale e sulla soglia dei 30 anni?30 mln e 3,5 mln all'anno!!! Al Siviglia mica guadagnava quelle cifre. A me da tanto l'impressione che abbia indovinato la stagione irripetibile e fortunata che gli ha portato in dote 20 gol. Allora che facciamo?prendiamo Toni a 15 mln? Io avrei prima sistemato difesa e centrocampo e e poi in finale di mercato la ciliegina sulla torta. Non è così che si riporta la gente a S.Siro.
Mi dispiace dirlo ma persino l'Inter sta facendo un gran mercato e partiva da una base già migliore della nostra. Invece noi stiamo spendendo tanto per spendere, senza programmazione, senza un reale progetto. Si passa da un giocatore all'altro senza apparente logica...
Sempre più perplesso!


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si è cosi però va detto che in liga ci sono squadre migliori che nel campionato portoghese. Bacca ha anche fatto 22 assist negli ultimi due anni non è male per un attaccante d'area.



guarda in cuor mio non lo schifo completamente..però vedendolo giocare e conoscendo il modo di difendere spagnolo,ho davvero paura che possa rivelarsi un bel bidone.Insomma per ora non posso dire di essere certo di aver fatto l'upgrade in confronto all'anno scorso.


----------



## J&B (28 Giugno 2015)

Meglio un giocatore gradito all'allenatore piuttosto che subito dallo stesso.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Giugno 2015)

Comunque ancora nessuna ufficialità...


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Mettiamoci una sola cosa in testa, se miha chiede determinati giocatori sono quelli che vanno presi.



non credo nemmeno che miha abbia tanta voce in capitolo..semplicemente avrà chiesto un attaccanteche segni tanto e gli è stato proposto Bacca. Miha mi pare uno che lavora con quello li porti non mi pare uno che fa la selezione tipo mancini sul mercato:E'più uno alla allegri per dire...e si sa allegri che fine ha fatto..


----------



## juventino (28 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



Non mi piace Bacca, i giocatori del suo tipo non mi hanno mai ispirato tanto (nemmeno Trezeguet, e ve lo dico da juventino). Anche fosse bravino ha comunque bisogno di un compagno di reparto all'altezza. Quindi se prendete anche Ibra potrebbd essere una bella coppia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non mi piace Bacca, i giocatori del suo tipo non mi hanno mai ispirato tanto (nemmeno Trezeguet, e ve lo dico da juventino). Anche fosse bravino ha comunque bisogno di un compagno di reparto all'altezza. Quindi se prendete anche Ibra potrebbd essere una bella coppia.



Calma eh, Trezeguet io l'ho adorato, odiandolo ma l'ho adorato.


----------



## Djerry (28 Giugno 2015)

L'aspetto sciagurato è l'età, al netto di qualsiasi discorso tecnico.

Io mi ero imposto una regola ferrea per questo mercato del rilancio: non si devono sborsare soldi per giocatori che presentano nella data di nascita il numero 8. Quindi solo nati dal 1990 al 1997.
30 milioni per un 1986 sono un abominio, perché sono a fondo perso come sono stati, in piccolo, quelli deliranti per Pazzini (ma c'era da sbolognare Cassano) e soprattutto Matri. Non li rivedi più quei soldi e quindi non puoi far ripartire il circolo virtuoso, ma devi di nuovo attingere dalla proprietà o accumulare debiti.

Se andate nella pagina dei trasferimenti record di transfermarkt, Bacca si collocherebbe all'89° posto assoluto come trasferimento più costoso (Trasferimenti record - Transfermarkt)

Bene: sapete quanti giocatori tra gli 88 che lo precedono sono stati acquistati ad un'età superiore alla sua? 6! Tutti per pochissimi mesi e 5 dei quali in un calcio drogato e datato ad inizio del nuovo millennio (quello di Mendieta, per capirci).

Uno sempre da noi (Rui Costa), tre di fatto nella stessa operazione della Juventus (Zidane al Real, Nedved e Thuram in bianconero), poi Batistuta alla Roma (con Sensi sul lastrico), mentre l'altro in uno dei peggiori affari della storia del calcio, che per una volta ci ha visto coinvolti dal lato giusto (Sheva al Chelsea).

E' una regola tassativa del calcio europeo ed internazionale, persino quello spendaccione dei primi 5-6 fatturati: non si spendono mai certe cifre per il cartellino di un 29enne. Mai! Perché a fondo perso non comprano nemmeno i magnati, gli sceicchi e le due spagnole dal fatturato gonfiato.


----------



## Casnop (28 Giugno 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Meglio un giocatore gradito all'allenatore piuttosto che subito dallo stesso.



Ottimo e abbondante, J&B... A me ad esempio piace Angel Di Maria. Come Muriel, un nome uscito stamani, in questo istante, che il Milan e Mihajlovic non hanno mai trattato. Che faccio, definisco incompetente l'allenatore perché non lo ha mai considerato? Incompetente o competente, decide lui, e ci mette le chiappe. Io, che sono nessuno, mi limito ad analizzare le sue scelte senza definirlo incompetente sol perché ha la disgrazia di non ascoltarmi... Parlo di Di Maria, non di uno che ha allenato ogni giorno lo scorso anno, che costa la metà di Bacca, e che nonostante tutto non ha voluto scegliere. Un matto, lo abbiamo detto, no?


----------



## juventino (28 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Calma eh, Trezeguet io l'ho adorato, odiandolo ma l'ho adorato.



Diciamo che era croce e delizia. Da un lato aveva un fiuto del gol incredibile, ma dall'altro se non segnava era come giocare in 10. 
Credo che Bacca sia un giocatore simile (bisogna vedere se ha anche il colpo di testa e le capacità in acrobazia che aveva il francese).


----------



## kundi (28 Giugno 2015)

Rui costa zidane nedved Thuram, bene dai ottimo direi


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Diciamo che era croce e delizia. Da un lato aveva un fiuto del gol incredibile, ma dall'altro se non segnava era come giocare in 10.
> Credo che Bacca sia un giocatore simile (bisogna vedere se ha anche il colpo di testa e le capacità in acrobazia che aveva il francese).



Eh se  Fosse come Trezeguet starei a piangere da ieri dalla felicità


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Giugno 2015)

30 mln per un 29 enne sono tanti ed è vero che difficilmente lo rivenderai a una buona cifra a fine contratto o quasi. E' anche vero che si è preso uno degli attaccanti più prolifici in circolazione, optando per un profilo di attaccante già maturo e non da far crescere come avrebbe potuto essere un 94-95, evidentemente la dirigenza spera di avere cosi ottenuto un giocatore già pronto perchè l'obiettivo di quest'anno è tornare in champions e serve gente matura dal punto di vista tattico/tecnico e professionale. E bacca lo è, per quanto non sia un Ibrahimovic. Se poi non si rifanno dei soldi per il suo acquisto poco importa: ora l'obiettivo è tornare tra le grandi squadre, e per farlo si sta spendendo, finalmente, senza calcoli di bilancio, di perdita, di guadagno, ammortamento eccetera.

Ora però bisogna completare l'opera in attacco: il solo Bacca non basta. Serve una punta con estro, capace di sfornare almeno una 10ina di assist a campionato oltre ad andare in doppia cifra. Profilo non di facile individuazione ma che ci serve come il pane. Uno alla Ibrahimovic, lui sarebbe perfetto, ma dubito arriverà.


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



Sono scettico, come l'arrivo di Sinisa, come l'arrivo di Bertolacci. Chissà che con una stagione che parta con tutto questo scetticismo non si riesca a fare veramente bene.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ottimo e abbondante, J&B... A me ad esempio piace Angel Di Maria. Come Muriel, un nome uscito stamani, in questo istante, che il Milan e Mihajlovic non hanno mai trattato. Che faccio, definisco incompetente l'allenatore perché non lo ha mai considerato? Incompetente o competente, decide lui, e ci mette le chiappe. Io, che sono nessuno, mi limito ad analizzare le sue scelte senza definirlo incompetente sol perché ha la disgrazia di non ascoltarmi... Parlo di Di Maria, non di uno che ha allenato ogni giorno lo scorso anno, che costa la metà di Bacca, e che nonostante tutto non ha voluto scegliere. Un matto, lo abbiamo detto, no?



non c ho capito una mazza..solo il discorso su Miha,al quale nessuno ha mai dato dell'incompetente ma evidentemente è troppo gustoso estremizzare le affermazioni altrui..fa clamore.


----------



## Reedz (28 Giugno 2015)

Quando ho visto i video di tutti i suoi gol mi sono vergognato per lui, almeno 18 di quei 32 li faceva pure un ragazzo che sappia come calciare un pallone


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Giugno 2015)

Reedz ha scritto:


> Quando ho visto i video di tutti i suoi gol mi sono vergognato per lui, almeno 18 di quei 32 li faceva pure un ragazzo che sappia come calciare un pallone



Vai tu a farli allora


----------



## robs91 (28 Giugno 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> L'aspetto sciagurato è l'età, al netto di qualsiasi discorso tecnico.
> 
> Io mi ero imposto una regola ferrea per questo mercato del rilancio: non si devono sborsare soldi per giocatori che presentano nella data di nascita il numero 8. Quindi solo nati dal 1990 al 1997.
> 30 milioni per un 1986 sono un abominio, perché sono a fondo perso come sono stati, in piccolo, quelli deliranti per Pazzini (ma c'era da sbolognare Cassano) e soprattutto Matri. Non li rivedi più quei soldi e quindi non puoi far ripartire il circolo virtuoso, ma devi di nuovo attingere dalla proprietà o accumulare debiti.
> ...



Bisogna aggiungere anche Jackson Martinez all'Atletico che la stessa età di Bacca.


----------



## J&B (28 Giugno 2015)

...un po come i gol che faceva Paolo Rossi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Giugno 2015)

vendeva il pesce , si chiama bacca , gia immagino le storpiature del nome tipo baccala in caso di flop


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2015)

Reedz ha scritto:


> Quando ho visto i video di tutti i suoi gol mi sono vergognato per lui, almeno 18 di quei 32 li faceva pure un ragazzo che sappia come calciare un pallone


Si ma infatti , che video è ?? Lo possiamo fare uguale con qualsiasi giocatore ..

Se lo facessimo con i gol di Cassano degli ultimi 7 anni verrebbe fuori un campione assoluto .


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Lunedì Milan e Siviglia si scambieranno i documenti firmati per Bacca. Il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche entro 2-3 giorni. Poi, firmerà il contratto con il Milan.*


----------



## Djerry (28 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> 30 mln per un 29 enne sono tanti ed è vero che difficilmente lo rivenderai a una buona cifra a fine contratto o quasi. E' anche vero che si è preso uno degli attaccanti più prolifici in circolazione, optando per un profilo di attaccante già maturo e non da far crescere come avrebbe potuto essere un 94-95, evidentemente la dirigenza spera di avere cosi ottenuto un giocatore già pronto perchè l'obiettivo di quest'anno è tornare in champions e serve gente matura dal punto di vista tattico/tecnico e professionale. E bacca lo è, per quanto non sia un Ibrahimovic. Se poi non si rifanno dei soldi per il suo acquisto poco importa: ora l'obiettivo è tornare tra le grandi squadre, e per farlo si sta spendendo, finalmente, senza calcoli di bilancio, di perdita, di guadagno, ammortamento eccetera.
> 
> Ora però bisogna completare l'opera in attacco: il solo Bacca non basta. Serve una punta con estro, capace di sfornare almeno una 10ina di assist a campionato oltre ad andare in doppia cifra. Profilo non di facile individuazione ma che ci serve come il pane. Uno alla Ibrahimovic, lui sarebbe perfetto, ma dubito arriverà.



Io ho proprio una visione filosoficamente diversa, che per altro non vuol dire affatto sia più corretta.

Il "pronto subito" per un 29enne rispetto ad un 23enne ritengo sia un falso mito, per esempio.

Non ci sono giocatori giovani non pronti e giocatori vecchi pronti. Perché allora Matri sarebbe dovuto essere non pronto ma prontissimo. Non è la carta d'identità che certifica l'impatto di un giocatore in una nuova realtà né il suo rendimento.

Ci sono caso mai giocatori forti giovani e giocatori forti vecchi, così come viceversa può essere scarso un giovane e può essere scarso un vecchio.

Si tratta solo di trovare la squadra giusta al posto giusto nel momento giusto, ed a questo proposito, se è Mihajlovic a volere e chiedere questi giocatori (non credo), perché siamo andati prima all-in su Martinez che ha caratteristiche chiaramente differenti a Bacca (e per rispondere alla giusta obiezione di robs91, per me era infatti sbagliato sia l'uno che l'altro acquisto per il discorso anagrafico)?

Sinceramente pensavo a questo mercato come l'occasione per rilanciarci per il prossimo decennio, anche perché 150 milioni da investire non ci saranno più. Sognavo un mercato in cui quei 150 milioni diventavano 300 dopo 3 anni, perché avevamo valorizzato tutti gli under 25 che avevamo acquistato.

Invece, ok, Bacca ed Ibra (forse): ed una volta che siamo arrivati (forse) secondi o terzi e che siamo usciti (forse) agli ottavi di Champions e che Mr.Bee ha guadagnato (forse) sulle borse orientali, il progetto dal 2017 con Bacca che va per i 32 e Ibra per i 37 cosa prevede? Un altro Mr.Bee che rimette altri 150 milioni nelle forchette di Galliani?


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Lunedì Milan e Siviglia si scambieranno i documenti firmati per Bacca. Il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche entro 2-3 giorni. Poi, firmerà il contratto con il Milan.*



Ormai direi che è fatta, non saranno mica tutti come Jm . Avrei preferito Jm ma alla fine di tutto ha la stessa età e al di fuori del Portogallo non è uscito, meglio Bacca magari meno bravo ma che lotta che Jm più bravo ma solo mercenario.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Lunedì Milan e Siviglia si scambieranno i documenti firmati per Bacca. Il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche entro 2-3 giorni. Poi, firmerà il contratto con il Milan.*



Non lo avrei mai preferito a martinez ma...almeno lui ha voglia di vestire la nostra maglia,in meno di una settimana abbiamo fatto tutto.
Non mi resta che dire forza bacca e ...ti prego signore Iddio fa che IL COLPO sia ibra...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Giugno 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sinceramente pensavo a questo mercato come l'occasione per rilanciarci per il prossimo decennio, anche perché 150 milioni da investire non ci saranno più. Sognavo un mercato in cui quei 150 milioni diventavano 300 dopo 3 anni, perché avevamo valorizzato tutti gli under 25 che avevamo acquistato.
> 
> Invece, ok, Bacca ed Ibra (forse): ed una volta che siamo arrivati (forse) secondi o terzi e che siamo usciti (forse) agli ottavi di Champions e che Mr.Bee ha guadagnato (forse) sulle borse orientali, il progetto dal 2017 con Bacca che va per i 32 e Ibra per i 36 cosa prevede? Un altro Mr.Bee che rimette altri 150 milioni nelle forchette di Galliani?



Yes, concordo


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ormai direi che è fatta, non saranno mica tutti come Jm . Avrei preferito Jm ma alla fine di tutto ha la stessa età e al di fuori del Portogallo non è uscito, meglio Bacca magari meno bravo ma che lotta che Jm più bravo ma solo mercenario.



Anche perchè sul ragazzo c'è stato qualche timido interesse di altre italiane e squadre di premier, ma tutte non hanno pensato nemmeno per un secondo di pagare la clausola, a differenza nostra. Quindi il ragazzo, a differenza di JM, non aveva mica alternative ad oggi.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Lunedì Milan e Siviglia si scambieranno i documenti firmati per Bacca. Il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche entro 2-3 giorni. Poi, firmerà il contratto con il Milan.*





juventino ha scritto:


> Non mi piace Bacca, i giocatori del suo tipo non mi hanno mai ispirato tanto (nemmeno Trezeguet, e ve lo dico da juventino). Anche fosse bravino ha comunque bisogno di un compagno di reparto all'altezza. Quindi se prendete anche Ibra potrebbd essere una bella coppia.



La penso anche io così, e il rischio di giocare parecchie partite in 10 c'è.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Lunedì Milan e Siviglia si scambieranno i documenti firmati per Bacca. Il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche entro 2-3 giorni. Poi, firmerà il contratto con il Milan.*


Speriamo firmi subito. Non voglio un JM 2.


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Giugno 2015)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Io ho proprio una visione filosoficamente diversa, che per altro non vuol dire affatto sia più corretta.
> 
> Il "pronto subito" per un 29enne rispetto ad un 23enne ritengo sia un falso mito, per esempio.
> 
> ...




Di sicuro però è più facile trovare un giocatore maturo a 29 anni piuttosto che a 23. E mi sembra lapalissiana la cosa. Non è sempre cosi, questo però è il caso: Bacca è un giocatore già pronto, con esperienza internazionale. Poi che faccia bene è un discorso inerente anche al resto della rosa.

Inoltre un under 25 è stato acquistato ed è Bertolacci. Il mercato deve ancora finire, non chiedo 29enni in tutti i ruoli ma il giusto mix tra giovani scommesse e giocatori pronti. Perchè se prendiamo solo giovani di belle speranze si rischia innanzitutto il flop, oppure di diventare come l'arsenal. Tutte le squadre vincenti hanno una rosa che è il mix tra freschezza ed esperienza. La juve ha pirlo, lo stesso Tevez, Lichsteiner eccetera e ha molti giovani. Il barca ha xavi, iniesta, piquè, dani alves. Il chelsea ha Terry, Drogba, il city ha giocato con Lampard titolare spesso e alcuni giocatori di spicco sono 30enni o più. Insomma, va bene acquistare giovani, è una cosa che va fatta senza se e senza ma. Ma non mi lamento se acquistano un 28 enne, anche perchè siamo ancora all'inizio del mercato.

Aggiungo che il progetto con Bee è solo agli inizi, nessuno sa cosa accadrà in futuro. DUbito che il Milan rimanga senza fondi se torna in champions. E poi tu hai tutti questi forse che hai giustamente messo nel nostro futuro, ma i forse ci sono anche se prendi solo under 25, c'è il "forse si valorizzeranno, forse no, forse sono già pronti, forse no" eccetera. Per questo dico che un giusto mix è la strada giusta per ottenere subito l'obiettivo champions. E poi con quegli introiti sarà anche d'uopo acquistare calciatori di prospettiva, ma io credo che già in questo mercato ci saranno acquisti in tal senso.


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche perchè sul ragazzo c'è stato qualche timido interesse di altre italiane e squadre di premier, ma tutte non hanno pensato nemmeno per un secondo di pagare la clausola, a differenza nostra. Quindi il ragazzo, a differenza di JM, non aveva mica alternative ad oggi.



Queste sono solo ipotesi. Non si può sapere quali fossero le sue offerte. Per una volta che forse arriviamo primi e convinciamo il giocatore guarda caso non c'erano alternative ? Io non credo onestamente. Magari non c'era il Real su di lui, ma altre squadre sicuro.


----------



## Djerry (28 Giugno 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Di sicuro però è più facile trovare un giocatore maturo a 29 anni piuttosto che a 23. E mi sembra lapalissiana la cosa. Non è sempre cosi, questo però è il caso: Bacca è un giocatore già pronto, con esperienza internazionale. Poi che faccia bene è un discorso inerente anche al resto della rosa.
> 
> Inoltre un under 25 è stato acquistato ed è Bertolacci. Il mercato deve ancora finire, non chiedo 29enni in tutti i ruoli ma il giusto mix tra giovani scommesse e giocatori pronti. Perchè se prendiamo solo giovani di belle speranze si rischia innanzitutto il flop, oppure di diventare come l'arsenal. Tutte le squadre vincenti hanno una rosa che è il mix tra freschezza ed esperienza. La juve ha pirlo, lo stesso Tevez, Lichsteiner eccetera e ha molti giovani. Il barca ha xavi, iniesta, piquè, dani alves. Il chelsea ha Terry, Drogba, il city ha giocato con Lampard titolare spesso e alcuni giocatori di spicco sono 30enni o più. Insomma, va bene acquistare giovani, è una cosa che va fatta senza se e senza ma. Ma non mi lamento se acquistano un 28 enne, anche perchè siamo ancora all'inizio del mercato.
> 
> Aggiungo che il progetto con Bee è solo agli inizi, nessuno sa cosa accadrà in futuro. DUbito che il Milan rimanga senza fondi se torna in champions. E poi tu hai tutti questi forse che hai giustamente messo nel nostro futuro, ma i forse ci sono anche se prendi solo under 25, c'è il "forse si valorizzeranno, forse no, forse sono già pronti, forse no" eccetera. Per questo dico che un giusto mix è la strada giusta per ottenere subito l'obiettivo champions. E poi con quegli introiti sarà anche d'uopo acquistare calciatori di prospettiva, ma io credo che già in questo mercato ci saranno acquisti in tal senso.



Tutto assolutamente ragionevole, anche secondo me il giusto mix è la ragione di essere.

C'è un però: l'attuale rosa del Milan, per la vagonata di errori ed incapacità che sappiamo del passato, è troppo lontana da quel giusto mix.

Tirando la linea di demarcazione teorica (già piuttosto in là, visto che a 25 anni un giocatore è quasi fatto e finito) tra giovane e vecchio il 1° gennaio 1990 (Under/Over 25), l'attuale rosa del Milan presenta un riscontro allucinante: 21 giocatori over, 5 giocatori under.

E di quei 5 giocatori under, detto di Bertolacci, uno è lì - ancora per poco - per simpatia e taglio dei capelli (Albertazzi), i due più promettenti sono caduti in disgrazia (Faraone e De Sciglio) e l'altro è una presenza a dir poco marginale se non proprio temporanea (Suso).

Rientrano Rodrigo Ely, Gabriel, Verdi, Niang? Benissimo, ma allora dobbiamo aggiungere anche Matri e Nocerino, col rischio micidiale che per ragioni di mercato siano più organici al progetto questi due dei giovani comodamente girabili in prestito o in qualche scambio.

Mi sta benissimo il giusto mix, come dici correttamente. Ma non ce lo possiamo permettere, da queste basi, perché siamo già troppo sbilanciati verso l'over. Quello si raggiunge nella nostra situazione non comprando metà giovani e metà vecchi, un po' di acerbi ed un po' di pronti, ma comprando giovani e tenendoli da vecchi se sono buoni.

Non chiedo un Milan giovane, ma un Milan che compra giovani. O meglio, un Milan che quando spende e ci mette soldi per il cartellino, lo fa per i giovani. E poi, allora sì, ben vengano pure i parametri zero o i rinnovi a De Jong.


----------



## Renegade (28 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



Buttati 30 mln. Per di più un quinquennale ad un 30enne, a cifre a salire, per giunta. E' un finalizzatore. Senza registi e centrocampisti di sola tecnica non serve a nulla. Tantovaleva il riscatto di Destro a 15 mln, tanto siamo lì. E in prospettiva è più forte.


----------



## patriots88 (28 Giugno 2015)

Tra Martinez e Bacca non c'è poi molta differenza. 

Bertolacci è un buon innesto, pagato forse tanto, ma sempre buon innesto è.

vediamo quali saranno i prossimi innesti.


----------



## Jonnys (28 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi avete in linea generale un po' tutti ragione! Però facciamo 2 conti: fino a venerdì scorso avevamo in mano Kondogbia e J.Martinez. Il prima costava 35 milioni più 4 di ingaggio l'anno per 5 anni (al lordo sono 8 e non sto contando i bonus) e il totale nei 5 anni veniva 35+40=75 milioni!!! Il secondo costava 35 milioni più 3,5 o 4 di ingaggio l'anno per 4 anni (7 o 8 al lordo) veniva 35+32=67 milioni!! Per 2 soli giocatori il Milan avrebbe speso 142 milioni!! Roba da pazzi secondo me visto che manca tutta una squadra!! Adesso invece abbiamo Bertolacci pagato 20 milioni più 2 di ingaggio (4 lordi) per 5 anni che fa 40 milioni in tutto! e Bacca che costa 30 milioni più 3 di ingaggio (6 lordi) per 4 anni per un totale di 30+24=54 milioni!! Bacca più Bertolacci fa 94 milioni!! Il totale rispetto ai primi 2 colpi fa 58 milioni di risparmio che possiamo investire (e me lo auguro!) su Witsel o su un Centrale Forte!! 

Cmq ad oggi (28giugno) secondo me la migliore formazione è questa:

4-3-3: D.Lopez; 
Antonelli, Rami, Paletta, Abate; 
Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura; 
ElSha, Bacca, Menez


----------



## joecole (28 Giugno 2015)

Avete presente Ricardo Oliveira? 
ecco Bacca tecnicamente neanche gli allaccia le scarpe, a livello realizzativo non gli si avvicina e fisicamente gli è equivalente..... vi ricordate Ricardo Oliveira in maglia rossonera? io no, nel senso che ha lasciato meno segni di una zanzara rompiscatole nel caldo afoso di una sera d'agosto.

Tutto ciò per dire che abbiamo comprato tanto per comprare, spendere 30mln sull'unghia lo si fa per un obiettivo primario ed essendo Bacca comprabile alla stessa cifra prima di cercare di prendere JM per 35 significa che ora è solo un ripiego.
Un ripiego di 29 anni con un contratto di 5 praticamente invendibile nel caso fallisca.

Galliani è bravo nelle trattative e nei rapporti internazionali ma non può fare il DS, non ci capisce una mazza. Servirebbe un DS capace che individui obiettivi di valore e poi mandi il Condor a prenderli. 
Quando fa tutto Galliani ci si ritrova con la Bacca tra le mani, questo perché il Condor ha competenze ma non a livello calcistico.... trattative etc è un mago a a livello calcistico il mio cane ne sa di più.

Dimenticavo: benvenuto a Bacca, il Ricardo Oliveira 2 la vendetta.


----------



## sabato (28 Giugno 2015)

Un'altra differenza tra un 23enne che fa bene e un 29enne che fa lo stesso bene,
è che il primo lo rivendi(tante ovvie richieste), il secondo no.


----------



## Victorss (28 Giugno 2015)

Reedz ha scritto:


> Quando ho visto i video di tutti i suoi gol mi sono vergognato per lui, almeno 18 di quei 32 li faceva pure un ragazzo che sappia come calciare un pallone



Questa è un'idiozia. Secondo questo ragionamento Inzaghi sarebbe un pippone. Comunque al posto che guardare solo il video che qua tutti prendono come la sacra bibbia dei goal di quest'anno informatevi un po di più sul giocatore. Scoprirete che è davvero abile a smarcarsi, abbastanza veloce di piedi e di pensiero, tecnicamente discreto e ha segnato anche dei bei Goal oltre quelli che vedete nel video di questa stagione. se in questa stagione la sua squadra ha giocato bene per lui e lo metteva davanti alla porta cosa doveva fare? Girarsi alzarsela e segnare di rovesciata per far vedere che è il boss? Ma io non vi capisco guarda vi meritate la coppia Mitra-Matri Pazzini che mentre facevano fatica a mettere dentro una palla a porta vuota quell'altro si alzava due Europa league da protagonista.


----------



## Julian Ross (28 Giugno 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> Avete presente Ricardo Oliveira?
> ecco Bacca tecnicamente neanche gli allaccia le scarpe, a livello realizzativo non gli si avvicina e fisicamente gli è equivalente..... vi ricordate Ricardo Oliveira in maglia rossonera? io no, nel senso che ha lasciato meno segni di una zanzara rompiscatole nel caldo afoso di una sera d'agosto.
> 
> Tutto ciò per dire che abbiamo comprato tanto per comprare, spendere 30mln sull'unghia lo si fa per un obiettivo primario ed essendo Bacca comprabile alla stessa cifra prima di cercare di prendere JM per 35 significa che ora è solo un ripiego.
> ...



Dire che Bacca è meno bravo di Oliveira come realizzatore significa essere prevenuti oppure non aver minimamente visto giocare il colombiano .
Come realizzatore è eccezionale e lo ha dimostrato anche in Europa League.


----------



## franck3211 (28 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Questa è un'idiozia. Secondo questo ragionamento Inzaghi sarebbe un pippone. Comunque al posto che guardare solo il video che qua tutti prendono come la sacra bibbia dei goal di quest'anno informatevi un po di più sul giocatore. Scoprirete che è davvero abile a smarcarsi, abbastanza veloce di piedi e di pensiero, tecnicamente discreto e ha segnato anche dei bei Goal oltre quelli che vedete nel video di questa stagione. se in questa stagione la sua squadra ha giocato bene per lui e lo metteva davanti alla porta cosa doveva fare? Girarsi alzarsela e segnare di rovesciata per far vedere che è il boss? Ma io non vi capisco guarda vi meritate la coppia Mitra-Matri Pazzini che mentre facevano fatica a mettere dentro una palla a porta vuota quell'altro si alzava due Europa league da protagonista.


Ti do ragione, ormai è una critica continua


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Giugno 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Dire che Bacca è meno bravo di Oliveira come realizzatore significa essere prevenuti oppure non aver minimamente visto giocare il colombiano .
> Come realizzatore è eccezionale e lo ha dimostrato anche in Europa League.


Io infatti penso sia un grande realizzatore/finalizzatore. Se da noi fa flop, penso sarà solo colpa del nostro gioco.


----------



## Victorss (28 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ti do ragione, ormai è una critica continua


Ma guarda a me la cosa che più mi innervosisce è che tutti qua dentro stiamo dicendo che preferivamo Jackson Martinez per caratteristiche, però adesso la cosa è che Jackson è diventato un FENOMENO mentre Bacca una pippa stratosferica a livello di Tavano e Maccarone. E in base a cosa? A un video sui suoi goal di questa stagione. Tutti si basano solo su quello.


----------



## franck3211 (28 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma guarda a me la cosa che più mi innervosisce è che tutti qua dentro stiamo dicendo che preferivamo Jackson Martinez per caratteristiche, però adesso la cosa è che Jackson è diventato un FENOMENO mentre Bacca una pippa stratosferica a livello di Tavano e Maccarone. E in base a cosa? A un video sui suoi goal di questa stagione. Tutti si basano solo su quello.



Io bacca non lo conosco benissimo, credo unicamente che i giocatori vanno scelti in base al tipo di gioco che si vuole fare e in base a quello che l'allenatore vuole. Quindi per spendere 30 milioni l'allenatore lo avrà richiesto altrimenti si prendeva immobile a 10.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma guarda a me la cosa che più mi innervosisce è che tutti qua dentro stiamo dicendo che preferivamo Jackson Martinez per caratteristiche, però adesso la cosa è che Jackson è diventato un FENOMENO mentre Bacca una pippa stratosferica a livello di Tavano e Maccarone. E in base a cosa? A un video sui suoi goal di questa stagione. Tutti si basano solo su quello.


Penso sia una questione di fisico. Forse un Martinez da noi avrebbe fatto meno fatica, visto il suo fisico, più possente di quello di Bacca. Ma sono solo supposizioni. L'anno prossimo per Martinez ci sarà la vera sfida per dimostrare di essere veramente un top player, anche perchè lui viene dal Porto, un contesto così mediocre dove Alvaro Pereira era un ottimo giocatore ed Hulk un fenomeno.


----------



## joecole (28 Giugno 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Dire che Bacca è meno bravo di Oliveira come realizzatore significa essere prevenuti oppure non aver minimamente visto giocare il colombiano .
> Come realizzatore è eccezionale e lo ha dimostrato anche in Europa League.



non per dire ma Oliveira a 22 anni giocava in Europa e nelle prime due stagioni in Spagna ha fatto 39 goal tra Betis e Valencia in 75 partite, poi ha floppato una stagione da noi per tornare a segnare in Spagna al Saragozza e al Betis (71 partite e 34 goal). Finendo dai 29 anni in poi tra Emirati Arabi e Brasile continuando a segnare per quel che vale in quei campionati.

Bacca fino a 25 anni era un signor nessuno per poi andare al Bruges e segnare 28 reti in 45 partite (sto parlando di belgio!!!!) e passare poi al Siviglia per segnare 34 gaol in 72 partite alla soglia dei 29 anni poi vien da noi.

Tra differenze di età nelle varie fasi della carriera e di peso dei campionati (prima del Siviglia Bacca ha giocato in campionati anonimi) in cui han giocato a me pare che la differenza sia evidente.

Ps: se il campionato belga fa curriculum per Bacca a sto punto mi chiedo perché non siamo andati a prendere MITROVIC che all'Anderlecht a 21 ha già uno score di 27 goal in 55 partite.

Pps: a me Mitrovic piace assai!!!!


----------



## markjordan (28 Giugno 2015)

22 assists in 2 anni
sorvolate un aspetto cruciale , sa anche giocare


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> non per dire ma Oliveira a 22 anni giocava in Europa e nelle prime due stagioni in Spagna ha fatto 39 goal tra Betis e Valencia in 75 partite, poi ha floppato una stagione da noi per tornare a segnare in Spagna al Saragozza e al Betis (71 partite e 34 goal). Finendo dai 29 anni in poi tra Emirati Arabi e Brasile continuando a segnare per quel che vale in quei campionati.
> 
> Bacca fino a 25 anni era un signor nessuno per poi andare al Bruges e segnare 28 reti in 45 partite (sto parlando di belgio!!!!) e passare poi al Siviglia per segnare 34 gaol in 72 partite alla soglia dei 29 anni poi vien da noi.
> 
> ...



Ma dai, sono imparagonabili. 
Ricardo Oliveira aveva fatto solo una stagione buona in Spagna prima di venire al Milan, e da attaccante di secondà fascia. Infatti il Milan fu criticatissimo per averlo strapagato.
Ricardo Oliveira non ha mai vinto nulla da protagonista, sempre da riserva.
Bacca invece macina goal e assist da anni, e col Siviglia è stato l'artefice delle due Europa League.
Emery ha provato in tutti i modi a convincerlo a restare, ma lui vuole il Milan, e ciò gli fa onore visto che rinuncia alla Champions.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Giugno 2015)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> e 2 centrali con gli attributi no? o vogliamo continuare a giocare con quei profughi che abbiamo?



Ne basta uno, gli altri tranne paletta e Bonera che sono scarsi per me ci stanno..


----------



## joecole (28 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma dai, sono imparagonabili.
> Ricardo Oliveira aveva fatto solo una stagione buona in Spagna prima di venire al Milan, e da attaccante di secondà fascia. Infatti il Milan fu criticatissimo per averlo strapagato.
> Ricardo Oliveira non ha mai vinto nulla da protagonista, sempre da riserva.
> Bacca invece macina goal e assist da anni, e col Siviglia è stato l'artefice delle due Europa League.
> Emery ha provato in tutti i modi a convincerlo a restare, ma lui vuole il Milan, e ciò gli fa onore visto che rinuncia alla Champions.



invece secondo me ha beneficiato più Bacca del gioco del Siviglia e delle capacità in panchina di Emery che il contrario.
Per me è un giocatore di medio livello con qualche buona stagione alle spalle e un passato anonimo.
Sul fatto che abbia voluto il Milan non ci credo manco un minuto, i calciatori vanno dove li pagano e prendersi 2,5mln netti per 4/5 anni non è poco. Scommettiamo che se il Siviglia gli avesse offerto 3,5 netti per 5 anni sarebbe rimasto là?
Stesso motivo per cui JM è andato all'Atletico: più soldi a lui e all'agente.


----------



## demonark (28 Giugno 2015)

attaccante come mandzukic, ha bisogno del resto della squadra per esprimersi al meglio, da solo inventa poco e niente.
sicuramente è un upgrade in attacco, che valga i 30 mln spesi è un altro discorso, solo il campo lo dirà.
ma nel complesso mi pare un operazione che ci sta, specie nel vostro caso dove non avete una grossa lista di attaccanti abbordabili che accettino il milan in questo momento.


----------



## franck3211 (28 Giugno 2015)

Qualcuno che lo visto realmente giocare e che conosce e segue la Liga potrebbe tracciarne un profilo completo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2015)

Per me, affinché Bacca renda, sarà molto importante l'apporto di Mihajlovic.


----------



## markjordan (28 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me, affinché Bacca renda, sarà molto importante l'apporto di Mihajlovic.


raga nessuna punta segna senza gioco
avete visto la colombia con 4 punte ? zero azioni , jm penoso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> raga nessuna punta segna senza gioco
> avete visto la colombia con 4 punte ? zero azioni , jm penoso


Appunto, a parte rare eccezioni ma parliamo dei giocatori più forti del mondo, inacquistabili e incedibile.


----------



## franck3211 (28 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, a parte rare eccezioni ma parliamo dei giocatori più forti del mondo, inacquistabili e incedibile.



da quel poco che ho visto mi sembra un giocatore cattivo (nel senso grintoso e rognoso) sbaglio?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> da quel poco che ho visto mi sembra un giocatore cattivo (nel senso grintoso e rognoso) sbaglio?


È sicuramente una prima punta d'area che ha bisogno di tanti rifornimenti ma se gli arriveranno probabilmente ci dimostrerà di saper segnare.


----------



## franck3211 (28 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È sicuramente una prima punta d'area che ha bisogno di tanti rifornimenti ma se gli arriveranno probabilmente ci dimostrerà di saper segnare.


Si questo è certo però io ritengo sempre importante anche il temperamento del giocatore. Lui in tal senso come è?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si questo è certo però io ritengo sempre importante anche il temperamento del giocatore. Lui in tal senso come è?


Non mi sembra brilli particolarmente per aggressività.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Giugno 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> Ps: se il campionato belga fa curriculum per Bacca a sto punto mi chiedo perché non siamo andati a prendere MITROVIC che all'Anderlecht a 21 ha già uno score di 27 goal in 55 partite.
> 
> Pps: a me Mitrovic piace assai!!!!



Quotato al cento per cento

Anche per me prendere Bacca a quel costo e un gravissimo errore, quel gigante del Anderletch si puo prendere con la metà..

Mitrovic- Zlatan sai che coppia di attaco..


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra brilli particolarmente per aggressività.



Anche io. Poi comunque non entra molto nel vivo del gioco.


----------



## franck3211 (28 Giugno 2015)

Raga io credo che Bacca sia stato preso anche per un segnale. E' il giocatore che ha vinto le ultime due europa league quindi con un profilo internazionale che decide di lasciare il Siviglia e la Champions per giocare nel Milan. Io penso che sia anche una calamita per altri giocatori.


----------



## markjordan (28 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra brilli particolarmente per aggressività.


io l'ho visto poco ma sempre bello grintoso nel difendere la palla , pure troppo


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> da quel poco che ho visto mi sembra un giocatore cattivo (nel senso grintoso e rognoso) sbaglio?



Non mi sembra che si tiri indietro nelle spallate e sembra che ci vada anche duro. Però non mi sembra così robusto da poter essere straripante fisicamente... anche se di certo non è Destro che lo facevano volare via come una foglia.


----------



## massvi (28 Giugno 2015)

ciao a tutti,
ho letto un sacco di critiche per l'acquisto di questo attaccante (non è ancora ufficiale, con noi non si sa mai  ) che francamente non comprendo. forse sono stati spesi tanti soldi ma il mercato è impazzito da tempo, non da oggi. magari vi aspettavate attaccanti di squadre di altissimo livello con stipendi di circa 10 milioni l'anno, purtroppo adesso sono impossibili, perchè: a) non vengono b) in Italia nessuno può permettersi certe cifre. Bacca mi sembra un gran bell'attaccante, il massimo che si può avere oggi. non credo che Martinez sia di gran lunga superiore, anzi... vorrei vederlo in Spagna nel Siviglia per capire il suo reale valore. poi mi fa strano vedere questo ragazzo quasi d'altri tempi, con una storia molto bella alle spalle, senza tatuaggi, creste e che si mette a piangere in panchina dopo la vittoria della prima europa league. quindi, sono contento per molti aspetti.


----------



## Hateley (28 Giugno 2015)

È una terza scelta, il che dice tutto...


----------



## franck3211 (28 Giugno 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> È una terza scelta, il che dice tutto...


Qual era la seconda?


----------



## massvi (28 Giugno 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> È una terza scelta, il che dice tutto...



a me non dice niente. anche Bonaventura è stato un ripiego dopo l'impossibilità di tesserare Biabiany, Cerci sfumato, Lestienne al Genoa e altri. la Juventus per anni ha fatto, e continuerà a fare, il mercato con le quinte scelte davanti (magari adesso sono seconde/terze).


----------



## Black (28 Giugno 2015)

io non l'ho mai seguito, e quindi non posso valutarlo. Ma a vedere i video su YouTube (e anche fisicamente) mi ricorda parecchio R.Oliveira.... e pure lui veniva da buone stagioni in spagna. Speriamo non abbia lo stesso rendimento.
Magari è un buon giocatore, ma con 30 milioni si poteva fare di meglio. Bo? fra 6 mesi ne sapremo sicuramente di più!


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2015)

*Bacca ad AS: "Non c'è ancora la conferma, ma sono sicuro di quello che mi ha detto una persona di fiducia: c'è l'accordo con il Milan, è il club che ha il 100% delle possibilità"*


----------



## davoreb (28 Giugno 2015)

Almeno vuole venire.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bacca ad AS: "Non c'è ancora la conferma, ma sono sicuro di quello che mi ha detto una persona di fiducia: c'è l'accordo con il Milan, è il club che ha il 100% delle possibilità"*


Vabbe comunque ci siamo. Aspettiamo l'ufficialità.


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bacca ad AS: "Non c'è ancora la conferma, ma sono sicuro di quello che mi ha detto una persona di fiducia: c'è l'accordo con il Milan, è il club che ha il 100% delle possibilità"*



Come giocatore preferivo senza dubbio Martinez, ma come uomo da quello che vedo preferisco di gran lunga Bacca!! Quindi forza Bacca facci ricredere


----------



## danjr (28 Giugno 2015)

Sembra un ragazzo deciso


----------



## demonark (28 Giugno 2015)

milan in bacca al lupo!


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> È una terza scelta, il che dice tutto...



Possiamo dare per buono quanto rivelato qualche giorno fa da Ravezzani.
Zapata ha consigliato Berlusconi di mollare Jackson Martinez e di puntare su Bacca.
Tanto le figure di emme le fanno Galliani e Suma.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bacca ad AS: "Non c'è ancora la conferma, ma sono sicuro di quello che mi ha detto una persona di fiducia: c'è l'accordo con il Milan, è il club che ha il 100% delle possibilità"*



*Bacca: "Non c'è nulla di confermato, sono voci. L'interesse del Milan? C'è. Abbiamo parlato con loro. Ci ho parlato anche io in privato. Sì, abbiamo raggiunto un accordo, è vero, però non c'è niente di concreto.
Il Milan è il club che ha il 100% di possibilità (risposta alla domanda sulla sua prossima squadra se dovesse lasciare il Siviglia, ndr)*

Il video qui

```
http://www.marca.com/2015/06/28/futbol/equipos/sevilla/1435524665.html
```


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bacca: "Non c'è nulla di confermato, sono voci. L'interesse del Milan? C'è. Abbiamo parlato con loro. Ci ho parlato anche io in privato. Sì, abbiamo raggiunto un accordo, è vero, però non c'è niente di concreto.
> Il Milan è il club che ha il 100% di possibilità (risposta alla domanda sulla sua prossima squadra se dovesse lasciare il Siviglia, ndr)*
> 
> Il video qui
> ...



Dichiarazioni senza senso logico ma vabbè.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni senza senso logico ma vabbè.


Penso intenda che ha trovato l'accordo col Milan, ma non ha firmato ancora nulla e sono solo voci. E' che in caso di partenza non ci sono altri club (ovvero nessuno che rischia di fottercelo  ).

Comunque con quali occhiali e con quale cappello va girando?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' che in caso di partenza non ci sono altri club (ovvero nessuno che rischia di fottercelo  ).



Anch'io penso intendesse questo, comunque direi proprio che è fatta, amen e speriamo bene.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (29 Giugno 2015)

Il suo arrivo non mi entusiasma ma andava preso, anche a 30 mln, nonostante il prezzo sia senza dubbio gonfiato.
Quali sono le alternative? Mitrovic? Su non scherziamo. Dzeko? è calato di brutto e ho dubbi che il City lo ceda facilmente. 
Lacazette a 50 mln?

L'errore non è l'acquisto di Bacca ma quello di Bertolacci a 20mln.


----------



## il condor (29 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bacca: "Non c'è nulla di confermato, sono voci. L'interesse del Milan? C'è. Abbiamo parlato con loro. Ci ho parlato anche io in privato. Sì, abbiamo raggiunto un accordo, è vero, però non c'è niente di concreto.
> Il Milan è il club che ha il 100% di possibilità (risposta alla domanda sulla sua prossima squadra se dovesse lasciare il Siviglia, ndr)*
> 
> Il video qui
> ...


.



Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Il suo arrivo non mi entusiasma ma andava preso, anche a 30 mln, nonostante il prezzo sia senza dubbio gonfiato.
> Quali sono le alternative? Mitrovic? Su non scherziamo. Dzeko? è calato di brutto e ho dubbi che il City lo ceda facilmente.
> Lacazette a 50 mln?
> 
> L'errore non è l'acquisto di Bacca ma quello di Bertolacci a 20mln.



Oddio adesso 50mln per lacazette mi sembrano eccessivi. Penso che con 30/35 lo prendi e non sarebbe affatto male, anzi. Dzeko concordo che è calato e mitrovic non è malaccio peró deve ancora crescere. Speriamo in questo bacca anche se ho parecchi dubbi. Quello veramente buono purtroppo lo abbiamo perso.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> QUOTE=Clint Eastwood;748186]Il suo arrivo non mi entusiasma ma andava preso, anche a 30 mln, nonostante il prezzo sia senza dubbio gonfiato.
> Quali sono le alternative? Mitrovic? Su non scherziamo. Dzeko? è calato di brutto e ho dubbi che il City lo ceda facilmente.
> Lacazette a 50 mln?
> 
> L'errore non è l'acquisto di Bacca ma quello di Bertolacci a 20mln.



Oddio adesso 50mln per lacazette mi sembrano eccessivi. Penso che con 30/35 lo prendi e non sarebbe affatto male, anzi. Dzeko concordo che è calato e mitrovic non è malaccio peró deve ancora crescere. Speriamo in questo bacca anche se ho parecchi dubbi. Quello veramente buono purtroppo lo abbiamo perso.[/QUOTE]

Martinez? Volendo ancora più scommessa di bacca poteva essere


----------



## il condor (29 Giugno 2015)

Jm-ibra sarebbero stati devastanti. Ora abbiamo bacca e speriamo mantenga le promesse. Ibra serve comunque.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Jm-ibra sarebbero stati devastanti. Ora abbiamo bacca e speriamo mantenga le promesse. Ibra serve comunque.



Anche io preferivo Martinez ma razionalmente era una scommessa ancora meno certa di bacca dato che il campionato in cui gioca e scarsissimo. La coppia Martinez Ibra era fenomenale ma forse Ibra bacca si completerebbero di più, sempre se Ibra arriva..


----------



## VonVittel (29 Giugno 2015)

Ottimo attaccante, probabilmente il migliore tra quelli disponibili. Pagato eccessivamente, come è ovvio in questo mercato estivo. Necessita però di essere ben servito, e per farlo servono centrocampisti e/o rifinitori di qualità (Ibra?), altrimenti da solo fa la fine dei vari Torres, Destro, ecc.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bacca: "Non c'è nulla di confermato, sono voci. L'interesse del Milan? C'è. Abbiamo parlato con loro. Ci ho parlato anche io in privato. Sì, abbiamo raggiunto un accordo, è vero, però non c'è niente di concreto.
> Il Milan è il club che ha il 100% di possibilità (risposta alla domanda sulla sua prossima squadra se dovesse lasciare il Siviglia, ndr)*
> 
> Il video qui
> ...



.


----------



## folletto (29 Giugno 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ottimo attaccante, probabilmente il migliore tra quelli disponibili. Pagato eccessivamente, come è ovvio in questo mercato estivo. Necessita però di essere ben servito, e per farlo servono centrocampisti e/o rifinitori di qualità (Ibra?), altrimenti da solo fa la fine dei vari Torres, Destro, ecc.



Pochi attaccanti hanno vissuto di luce propria, o ti chiami Van Basten, Ibrahimovic, Cristiano Ronaldo etc oppure fai poco se non hai intorno a te una squadra forte e che gioca a calcio come si deve


----------



## prebozzio (29 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Bacca: "Non c'è nulla di confermato, sono voci. L'interesse del Milan? C'è. Abbiamo parlato con loro. Ci ho parlato anche io in privato. Sì, abbiamo raggiunto un accordo, è vero, però non c'è niente di concreto.
> Il Milan è il club che ha il 100% di possibilità (risposta alla domanda sulla sua prossima squadra se dovesse lasciare il Siviglia, ndr)*


Non lo conosco benissimo, ma la sua storia mi affascina.
Spero possa fare bene qui al Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

Incommentabile..attaccante strapagato che non sposta una virgola e che oltretutto non fa nemmeno esaltare i tifosi..bruttissimo colpo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Pochi attaccanti hanno vissuto di luce propria, o ti chiami Van Basten, Ibrahimovic, Cristiano Ronaldo etc oppure fai poco se non hai intorno a te una squadra forte e che gioca a calcio come si deve



Dissento..gli attaccanti veramente forti fanno la differenza sempre perché i loro 20 gol li fanno comunque, però devi chiamarti Eto'o; Van Nistelrooy, Sheva, Inzaghi, Trezeguet, Henry...insomma, gente da Milan


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dissento..gli attaccanti veramente forti fanno la differenza sempre perché i loro 20 gol li fanno comunque, però devi chiamarti Eto'o; Van Nistelrooy, Sheva, Inzaghi, Trezeguet, Henry...insomma, gente da Milan



Eto'o Sheva e Henry si ma gli altri senza palloni non ti fanno mezzo goal.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Eto'o Sheva e Henry si ma gli altri senza palloni non ti fanno mezzo goal.



No no no non facciamo confusione..quelli sono giocatori che trasformavano in oro anche la pupu..non sono gente che segna solo se c'è una manovra corale che li mette in porta..quella è gente che su ogni pallone sporco e vagante in area arrivava sempre prima, gente che al minimo errore del difensore lo castiga, gente che viaggia alla media di 2 occasioni 1 gol non che gli servono 7-8 tentativi per metterla..c'è una differenza abissale tra un Trezeguet e un Destro..


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



Sono il primo a non essere al settimo cielo per Bacca, ma purtroppo capisco la situazione.

Attaccanti forti che possiamo permetterci, o che altre squadre ci venderebbero volentieri, o che vorrebbero venire da noi non ce ne sono purtroppo.

Tolte le condizioni qui sopra....chi restava? prendiamoci sto Bacca e speriamo che ci abbiano visto giusto, una possibilià è giusto dargliela..poi potremo lamentarci se si rivelerà un Ricardo Oliveira 2.0


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No no no non facciamo confusione..quelli sono giocatori che trasformavano in oro anche la pupu..non sono gente che segna solo se c'è una manovra corale che li mette in porta..quella è gente che su ogni pallone sporco e vagante in area arrivava sempre prima, gente che al minimo errore del difensore lo castiga, gente che viaggia alla media di 2 occasioni 1 gol non che gli servono 7-8 tentativi per metterla..c'è una differenza abissale tra un Trezeguet e un Destro..


Ah su questo si ma allora su Bacca non possiamo ancora esprimerci, a meno che qualcuno non segue la liga.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No no no non facciamo confusione..quelli sono giocatori che trasformavano in oro anche la pupu..non sono gente che segna solo se c'è una manovra corale che li mette in porta..quella è gente che su ogni pallone sporco e vagante in area arrivava sempre prima, gente che al minimo errore del difensore lo castiga, gente che viaggia alla media di 2 occasioni 1 gol non che gli servono 7-8 tentativi per metterla..c'è una differenza abissale tra un Trezeguet e un Destro..



Infatti una delle caratteristiche migliori di Bacca è la percentuale realizzativa, ogni 3 tiri un gol. Uno dei migliori in europa in questo


----------



## folletto (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dissento..gli attaccanti veramente forti fanno la differenza sempre perché i loro 20 gol li fanno comunque, però devi chiamarti Eto'o; Van Nistelrooy, Sheva, Inzaghi, Trezeguet, Henry...insomma, gente da Milan



Dissenti? Ma tu parli di Sheva, Trezeguet......quanto costerebbe Sheva oggi? 150 mln?
Insomma, forse non dissenti ma dici più o meno quello che intendevo io. Sheva, per dire era molto più forte di un Higuain o di un Cavani, gente che oggi vale più di 60 mln (ingiustamente)


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dissenti? Ma tu parli di Sheva, Trezeguet......quanto costerebbe Sheva oggi? 150 mln?
> Insomma, forse non dissenti ma dici più o meno quello che intendevo io. Sheva, per dire era molto più forte di un Higuain o di un Cavani, gente che oggi vale più di 60 mln (ingiustamente)



Tu hai citato Ibra e CR7 come a dire il gota del calcio..io intendevo dire che i grandi attaccanti ce ne sono, ma non sono certo Bacca..
Costano? si..tanto...ma proprio perché fanno la differenza anche "da soli", sono un up-grade di loro..prendi Bacca ma se non spenderemo almeno altri 50 milioni sul centrocampo per avere una mezza manovra stiamo freschi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Infatti una delle caratteristiche migliori di Bacca è la percentuale realizzativa, ogni 3 tiri un gol. Uno dei migliori in europa in questo



Speriamo sia vero..a me pare una pippa enorme..se facesse 11 gol credo sarebbe già un miracolo..


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia vero..a me pare una pippa enorme..se facesse 11 gol credo sarebbe già un miracolo..



ne fa 12 infatti...in spagna ne ha fatti 20 dove cr7 ha vinto la classifica capocannonieri con 48. 

48! 48! 48! segna anche mia nonna in liga se si impegna.


----------



## folletto (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tu hai citato Ibra e CR7 come a dire il gota del calcio..io intendevo dire che i grandi attaccanti ce ne sono, ma non sono certo Bacca..
> Costano? si..tanto...ma proprio perché fanno la differenza anche "da soli", sono un up-grade di loro..prendi Bacca ma se non spenderemo almeno altri 50 milioni sul centrocampo per avere una mezza manovra stiamo freschi...



Alla fine diciamo la stessa cosa, pochi attaccanti da soli stravolgono una squadra e quelli in grado di farlo costano uno sproposito e / o non sono in vendita.
L'unico "prendibile" è Ibra.......speriamo bene.
Suarez, Lewandowski, Aguero, Higuain inarrivabili. CR7 e Messi manco a dirlo


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Alla fine diciamo la stessa cosa, pochi attaccanti da soli stravolgono una squadra e quelli in grado di farlo costano uno sproposito e / o non sono in vendita



Sono d'accordo con te, l'unico prendibile di un certo livello era Bacca che a mio parere se la squadra viene ben servita risulterà un ottimo acquisto non solo per i gol che farà ma proprio per il tipo di gioco che vuole Miha.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ne fa 12 infatti...in spagna ne ha fatti 20 dove cr7 ha vinto la classifica capocannonieri con 48.
> 
> 48! 48! 48! segna anche mia nonna in liga se si impegna.



Bé però scendendo nella terra Neymar e Griezmann ne hanno fatti 22...certo lui non so su 21 quanti rigori a tirato..che non sia tipo Menez che fa 16 gol di cui 8 sono rigori...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Alla fine diciamo la stessa cosa, pochi attaccanti da soli stravolgono una squadra e quelli in grado di farlo costano uno sproposito e / o non sono in vendita.
> L'unico "prendibile" è Ibra.......speriamo bene



Comunque se ci liberiamo dei nostri attuali giocatori inutili davanti (Menez, Honda, Faraone, Matri) e mettiamo su un trio Bacca, Ibra Luis Adriano non è male per la serie A..


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé però scendendo nella terra Neymar e Griezmann ne hanno fatti 22...certo lui non so su 21 quanti rigori a tirato..che non sia tipo Menez che fa 16 gol di cui 8 sono rigori...



beh neymar ne ha fatti 22 perchè alla fine giocano tutti per messi...che ne ha fatti 43!!

43! 43! 43! quando si dice che in italia è un altra cosa...è davvero un altra cosa.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> beh neymar ne ha fatti 22 perchè alla fine giocano tutti per messi...che ne ha fatti 43!!
> 
> 43! 43! 43! quando si dice che in italia è un altra cosa...è davvero un altra cosa.


Siamo d'accordo ma se viene in Italia il buon bacca e fa anche 15 goal non penso che qualcuno si lamenta. L'attaccante oltre a segnare deve anche svolgere un lavoro tale da far si che anche gli altri ne traggono profitto.


----------



## folletto (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque se ci liberiamo dei nostri attuali giocatori inutili davanti (Menez, Honda, Faraone, Matri) e mettiamo su un trio Bacca, Ibra Luis Adriano non è male per la serie A..



Beh, diciamo che ci potremmo accontentare.......con Ibra cambia tutto


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia vero..a me pare una pippa enorme..se facesse 11 gol credo sarebbe già un miracolo..



Fino ad adesso è stato così, non è un fatto di speranza ma di numeri, sono statistiche. Poi magari da l'anno prossimo in poi comincerà a tirare sempre fuori o contro il portiere, e qui entra in gioco la speranza. Ma si tratta di una speranza supportata da fatti incontrovertibili.



martinmilan ha scritto:


> ne fa 12 infatti...in spagna ne ha fatti 20 dove cr7 ha vinto la classifica capocannonieri con 48.
> 
> 48! 48! 48! segna anche mia nonna in liga se si impegna.



Se tua nonna prende una pensione troppo bassa e vuole arrotondare può fare un provino per il Siviglia e candidarsi per il dopo Bacca.
Questi discorsi da bar mi fanno imbestialire, la Liga al momento è il miglior campionato in europa, basta vedere come si comportano le squadre spagnole nelle coppe. Questo mito della Liga in cui segna chiunque era vero forse 10 anni fa, i tempi sono cambiati.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Fino ad adesso è stato così, non è un fatto di speranza ma di numeri, sono statistiche. Poi magari da l'anno prossimo in poi comincerà a tirare sempre fuori o contro il portiere, e qui entra in gioco la speranza. Ma si tratta di una speranza supportata da fatti incontrovertibili.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non capisco perchè se veniva Martinez che gioca in portogallo e segnava tanto era buono e se viene Bacca che gioca in Spagna vincendo due europa league e confrontandosi di continuo con Barca, Valencia, real , atletico è scarso.


----------



## folletto (29 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Se tua nonna prende una pensione troppo bassa e vuole arrotondare può fare un provino per il Siviglia e candidarsi per il dopo Bacca.
> Questi discorsi da bar mi fanno imbestialire, la Liga al momento è il miglior campionato in europa, basta vedere come si comportano le squadre spagnole nelle coppe. Questo mito della Liga in cui segna chiunque era vero forse 10 anni fa, i tempi sono cambiati.



I tempi sono cambiati, prima c'erano due squadre e dietro il nulla ma anche oggi il distacco tra il gruppetto che segue Barca e Real e tutte le altre è abissale


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Fino ad adesso è stato così, non è un fatto di speranza ma di numeri, sono statistiche. Poi magari da l'anno prossimo in poi comincerà a tirare sempre fuori o contro il portiere, e qui entra in gioco la speranza. Ma si tratta di una speranza supportata da fatti incontrovertibili.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le squadre spagnole sono ultraoffensive...i dati parlano da soli...cr7 in italia 48 gol non li farà mai,ne sono strasicuro.E te lo dico al bar ma anche alla domenica sportiva se me lo chiedono e mi invitano.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (29 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perchè se veniva Martinez che gioca in portogallo e segnava tanto era buono e se viene Bacca che gioca in Spagna vincendo due europa league e confrontandosi di continuo con Barca, Valencia, real , atletico è scarso.



Perchè ancora esiste il mito della Liga in cui segna chiunque, perchè Ricardo Oliveira e Jose Mari venivano dalla liga, perchè nella liga Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo segnano 50 gol all'anno.
Però ci si dimentica che la liga è cambiata negli ultimi anni, che molti degli ultimi ultimi bomber usciti dalla liga (Diego Costa, Higuain) hanno continuato a segnare anche negli altri campionati e che Messi e C.Ronaldo segnano 50 gol all'anno perchè sono dei Fenomeni Assoluti


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> le squadre spagnole sono ultraoffensive...i dati parlano da soli...cr7 in italia 48 gol non li farà mai,ne sono strasicuro.E te lo dico al bar ma anche alla domenica sportiva se me lo chiedono e mi invitano.



Le squadre spagnole sono utraoffensive, basta vedere l'Atletico Madrid


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Le squadre spagnole sono utraoffensive, basta vedere l'Atletico Madrid



vabbè fai finta di non capire...prendi un esempio su 20 squadre...e si che i dati parlano chiaro:ma si vede che le statistiche sono robe da bar.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> vabbè fai finta di non capire...prendi un esempio su 20 squadre...e si che i dati parlano chiaro:ma si vede che le statistiche sono robe da bar.



Ti informo che la serie A quest'anno è stato il campionato europeo a 20 squadre in cui si sono fatti più goal.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Fino ad adesso è stato così, non è un fatto di speranza ma di numeri, sono statistiche. Poi magari da l'anno prossimo in poi comincerà a tirare sempre fuori o contro il portiere, e qui entra in gioco la speranza. Ma si tratta di una speranza supportata da fatti incontrovertibili.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Perchè ancora esiste il mito della Liga in cui segna chiunque, perchè Ricardo Oliveira e Jose Mari venivano dalla liga, perchè nella liga Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo segnano 50 gol all'anno.
> Però ci si dimentica che la liga è cambiata negli ultimi anni, che molti degli ultimi ultimi bomber usciti dalla liga (Diego Costa, Higuain) hanno continuato a segnare anche negli altri campionati e che Messi e C.Ronaldo segnano 50 gol all'anno perchè sono dei Fenomeni Assoluti





DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Le squadre spagnole sono utraoffensive, basta vedere l'Atletico Madrid



Il mito che in Spagna segni chiunque viene dal fatto che non è raro vedere partite di Barca e Real finiscano 7-0, 8-0, 5-1 eccetera eccetera.

Un pochino è vero che le squadre in Italia si difendano un po' di più, ma suvvia ragazzi, un *Barcellona - Cesena* al Camp Nou, finirebbe comunque 7-0.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ti informo che la serie A quest'anno è stato il campionato europeo a 20 squadre in cui si sono fatti più goal.



il problema è che in spagna le piccole non si chiudono come in italia...e i vari griezmann suarez ecc non farebbero le quaterne contro chievo ed empoli di turno...


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> il problema è che in spagna le piccole non si chiudono come in italia...e i vari griezmann suarez ecc non farebbero le quaterne contro chievo ed empoli di turno...



Si ma se in Spagna ROnaldo fa 48 goal, mentre da noi Toni 22, signfica che se bacca fa 13 goal, proporzionalmente ha reso uguale.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si ma se in Spagna ROnaldo fa 48 goal, mentre da noi Toni 22, signfica che se bacca fa 13 goal, proporzionalmente ha reso uguale.



ah beh certo...poi se ti accontenteresti di 13 gol è un altro discorso...

con questo non dico che non possa farne 20 ma ho moltissimi dubbi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> beh neymar ne ha fatti 22 perchè alla fine giocano tutti per messi...che ne ha fatti 43!!
> 
> 43! 43! 43! quando si dice che in italia è un altra cosa...è davvero un altra cosa.



Messi e CR7 non li considero..per me un attaccante che mi facesse 20 gol in campionato all'anno ci metterei la firma di corsa..il problema è che per me Bacca ne farà 10 se va bene...


----------



## ps18ps (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ah beh certo...poi se ti accontenteresti di 13 gol è un altro discorso...
> 
> con questo non dico che non possa farne 20 ma ho moltissimi dubbi.



diciamo che se fa tra i 15 e i 20 goal io mi riterrei soddisfatto


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

poi vabbè dai è tutto da vedere...Sarei più contento di uno che fa 13 gol tutti decisivi di uno che ne fa 30 con 3 poker rifilati all empoli carpi e frosinone(luiz adriano docet)...quindi valutiamo questo bacca sperando che conti nei match difficili,che in italia spesso sono nei campetti di periferia..


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Messi e CR7 non li considero..per me un attaccante che mi facesse 20 gol in campionato all'anno ci metterei la firma di corsa..il problema è che per me Bacca ne farà 10 se va bene...



riflettevo proprio ora su questa cosa..siamo tutti fissati con le statistiche ma dimentichiamo che è in teoria è meglio uno che fa 13 gol tutti decisivi che uno che ne fa 25 gonfiandosi lo score con 3 triplette a carpi frosinone e empoli magari a campionato concluso..


----------



## Konrad (29 Giugno 2015)

Alla fine son tutte chiacchiere. Posto che il valore dell'attaccante c'è e non capisco come possa essere messo in discussione (soprattutto in relazione agli altri nomi girati, Cavani e Higuain a parte), molto dipenderà dalla scelta della "spalla" di Bacca. 
In un 4-3-1-2 le due punte devono essere complementari e non pestarsi i piedi. Con Ibra, che di solito agisce palla al piede da più indietro, avremmo una coppia da circa 30/40 reti (considerando che solo 1 batterebbe i rigori e si sa già chi). Non fosse Ibrahimovic, bisognerebbe comunque trovare un giocatore che possa integrarsi come caratteristiche. In tal senso Lacazette rimarrebbe, parere personale, il profilo migliore.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Alla fine son tutte chiacchiere. Posto che il valore dell'attaccante c'è e non capisco come possa essere messo in discussione (soprattutto in relazione agli altri nomi girati, Cavani e Higuain a parte), molto dipenderà dalla scelta della "spalla" di Bacca.
> In un 4-3-1-2 le due punte devono essere complementari e non pestarsi i piedi. Con Ibra, che di solito agisce palla al piede da più indietro, avremmo una coppia da circa 30/40 reti (considerando che solo 1 batterebbe i rigori e si sa già chi). Non fosse Ibrahimovic, bisognerebbe comunque trovare un giocatore che possa integrarsi come caratteristiche. In tal senso Lacazette rimarrebbe, parere personale, il profilo migliore.



è un finalizzatore..ma se non hai un gioco cosa finalizzi?


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> è un finalizzatore..ma se non hai un gioco cosa finalizzi?



Già sai che non avremo gioco e che non verranno presi giocatori che lo permettano? O che l organizzazione di Sinisa non sia adatta? Io dico che prima delle partite i giocatori vanno valutati per quel che hanno dimostrato. Ad oggi bacca e Bertolacci sono ottimi acquisti


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> riflettevo proprio ora su questa cosa..siamo tutti fissati con le statistiche ma dimentichiamo che è in teoria è meglio uno che fa 13 gol tutti decisivi che uno che ne fa 25 gonfiandosi lo score con 3 triplette a carpi frosinone e empoli magari a campionato concluso..



Verissimo però diciamo che "storicamente" uno i gol li distribuisce per cui se ne fa 20 di solito ne fa molti di decisivi anche..è difficile farne pochi e indovinare anche quelli buoni..poi ovvio, meglio fare 13 gol che fruttano 30 punti che farne 25 che ne fruttano 20..


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Già sai che non avremo gioco e che non verranno presi giocatori che lo permettano? O che l organizzazione di Sinisa non sia adatta? Io dico che prima delle partite i giocatori vanno valutati in man



se i nomi sono bertolacci e witsel ti dico sicuramente di si...puoi avere l'organizzazione di gioco più bella che vuoi ma se non hai la sensibilità e visione di piede per supportare tutto ciò che di buono imposti,bacca davanti alla porta non ce lo metti di certo..


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> se i nomi sono bertolacci e witsel ti dico sicuramente di si...puoi avere l'organizzazione di gioco più bella che vuoi ma se non hai la sensibilità e visione di piede per supportare tutto ciò che di buono imposti,bacca davanti alla porta non ce lo metti di certo..



Non sono d'accordo. Una squadra non è una somma di valori. Barzagli bonucci e chiellini non sono eccezionali singolarmente. Lo sono insieme. Lo stesso potrebbe succedere per witsel de jong Bertolacci


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Una squadra non è una somma di valori. Barzagli bonucci e chiellini non sono eccezionali singolarmente. Lo sono insieme. Lo stesso potrebbe succedere per witsel de jong Bertolacci



ma perchè confronti difensori con centrocampisti? hai paura a nominare quelli della juve?


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ma perchè confronti difensori con centrocampisti? hai paura a nominare quelli della juve?



Era per fare un esempio. Nessuna paura se witsel esplode e Bertolacci fa lo stesso si avrà un buon centrocampo. Alla Juve marchisii è esploso grazie a conte e a una Juve che è diventata forte. Poi avevano Pirlo che era il vero top ,vidal sconosciuto e pogba che si è aggiunto da poco ed è fortissimo ma discontinuo. Alla nostra epoca Pirlo Gattuso seedorf era un centrocampo di scommesse


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si ma se in Spagna ROnaldo fa 48 goal, mentre da noi Toni 22, signfica che se bacca fa 13 goal, proporzionalmente ha reso uguale.



13 gol? Borriello al Milan ha fatto 14 gol in una stagione, Pazzini ha fatto 15 gol. Un attaccante da 30 milioni se fa 13 gol in una stagione è un fail di grandi dimensioni.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 13 gol? Borriello al Milan ha fatto 14 gol in una stagione, Pazzini ha fatto 15 gol. Un attaccante da 30 milioni se fa 13 gol in una stagione è un fail di grandi dimensioni.


Borriello e pazzini da noi sono stati forti in una singola annata e basta. Per me se bacca fa 15 goal aiuta i compagni a segnare risulterebbe un ottimo acquisto.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Era per fare un esempio. Nessuna paura se witsel esplode e Bertolacci fa lo stesso si avrà un buon centrocampo. Alla Juve marchisii è esploso grazie a conte e a una Juve che è diventata forte. Poi avevano Pirlo che era il vero top ,vidal sconosciuto e pogba che si è aggiunto da poco ed è fortissimo ma discontinuo. Alla nostra epoca Pirlo Gattuso seedorf era un centrocampo di scommesse



sbagli di grosso...witsel e bertolacci possono pure esplodere ma i piedi a uno difficilmente li cambi,li alleni ma non li cambi...pirlo e seedorf da giovani erano di certo scommesse ma avevano già piedi che quei 2 si sogneranno sempre..SEMPRE.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

Se ogni giocatore vi fossilizzate sul prezzo è sul numero dei goal che potrebbe fare stiamo freschi


----------



## bercito (29 Giugno 2015)

Imho Bacca è una seconda punta moderna, anche se molti continuano a dire che è una prima punta.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> sbagli di grosso...witsel e bertolacci possono pure esplodere ma i piedi a uno difficilmente li cambi,li alleni ma non li cambi...pirlo e seedorf da giovani erano di certo scommesse ma avevano già piedi che quei 2 si sogneranno sempre..SEMPRE.



Ma perché witsel E Bertolacci hanno dei ferri da stiro? Se per questo Pirlo Gattuso e seedorf sono superiori anche del tanto decantato centrocampo di roma e Juve e pure di molto


----------



## The Ripper (29 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 13 gol? Borriello al Milan ha fatto 14 gol in una stagione, Pazzini ha fatto 15 gol. Un attaccante da 30 milioni se fa 13 gol in una stagione è un fail di grandi dimensioni.



quotissimo


----------



## Jack14 (29 Giugno 2015)

bercito ha scritto:


> Imho Bacca è una seconda punta moderna, anche se molti continuano a dire che è una prima punta.



esatto. A me a tratti ricorda Tevez (se guardate tutti i goal, non solo quelli del 2015). Di certo non è paragonabile a Destro, perchè è una punta che si muove tanto e che partecipa al gioco di squadra.


----------



## bercito (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> sbagli di grosso...witsel e bertolacci possono pure esplodere ma i piedi a uno difficilmente li cambi,li alleni ma non li cambi...pirlo e seedorf da giovani erano di certo scommesse ma avevano già piedi che quei 2 si sogneranno sempre..SEMPRE.



Bertolacci è una lavatrice in azione con funzione di asciugatura integrata. Moto perpetuo. Lava e asciuga i panni e te li riconsegna stirati per la cena di gala.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma perché witsel E Bertolacci hanno dei ferri da stiro? Se per questo Pirlo Gattuso e seedorf sono superiori anche del tanto decantato centrocampo di roma e Juve e pure di molto



bertolacci ancora buoni...non chissàchè...
witsel due ferri da stiro belli e buoni se li ritrova.


----------



## Jack14 (29 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 13 gol? Borriello al Milan ha fatto 14 gol in una stagione, Pazzini ha fatto 15 gol. Un attaccante da 30 milioni se fa 13 gol in una stagione è un fail di grandi dimensioni.



beh dai dipende. Se i 13 goal te li fa decidendo le partite con Juve, Inter e Roma voglio vedere che fail è... e soprattutto se oltre i goal fa assist. Dybala (costato quasi 40M) quest'anno ha fatto 13 goal... Però anche 10 assist!


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Borriello e pazzini da noi sono stati forti in una singola annata e basta. Per me se bacca fa 15 goal aiuta i compagni a segnare risulterebbe un ottimo acquisto.



Ti dico solo che in Serie A tra i 13 e i 15 gol quest'anno ci sono stati: Quagliarella, Dybala, Iago Falque, Klose, Di Natale, Berardi e Gabbiadini. 
Quagliarella ha fatto 4 assist, Iago Falque ne ha fatti 5, Di Natale 7, Dybala ben 10, Klose 7, Berardi 11 assist, quello che ne ha fatti di meno è Gabbiadini con 2. 
Come vedi tutti questi attaccanti hanno fatto più o meno 15 gol e anche loro hanno aiutato la squadra. E l'unico che ha un prezzo di mercato molto alto è Dybala, per ovvie ragioni (è un classe 93, e in ogni caso i gobbi si aspettano che esploda).
Nessuno degli altri vale 30 milioni, eppure segnano e aiuta la squadra.
Il minimo che deve fare un attaccante top del Milan da 30 milioni è lottare per la classifica marcatori. I 13 gol, le sponde e l'aiuto alla squadra lasciamolo ai Paloschi e ai Borriello...


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> bertolacci ancora buoni...non chissàchè...
> witsel due ferri da stiro belli e buoni se li ritrova.



Va bene se ha due ferri da stiro allora posso anche smettere di commentare


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> beh dai dipende. Se i 13 goal te li fa decidendo le partite con Juve, Inter e Roma voglio vedere che fail è... e soprattutto se oltre i goal fa assist. Dybala (costato quasi 40M) quest'anno ha fatto 13 goal... Però anche 10 assist!



Dybala non è mica stato pagato caro perchè ha fatto solo 13 gol e 10 assist. E' stato pagato caro per il suo potenziale. Secondo te se aveva 29 anni e faceva 13 gol e 10 assist valeva sul mercato 30-40 milioni?


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dybala non è mica stato pagato caro perchè ha fatto solo 13 gol e 10 assist. E' stato pagato caro per il suo potenziale. Secondo te se aveva 29 anni e faceva 13 gol e 10 assist valeva sul mercato 30-40 milioni?



Potenziale messo in mostra per non più di sei mesi


----------



## Jack14 (29 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dybala non è mica stato pagato caro perchè ha fatto solo 13 gol e 10 assist. E' stato pagato caro per il suo potenziale. Secondo te se aveva 29 anni e faceva 13 gol e 10 assist valeva sul mercato 30-40 milioni?



Guarda Inzaghi se vedi la sua carriera da noi (paragonabile per età in cui è arrivato al Milan a Bacca) ha sempre fatto mediamente poco più di 10 goal (tranne l'anno 2002/03). Secondo te Inzaghi giocatore è stato un fail al Milan?


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Potenziale messo in mostra per non più di sei mesi



Vuoi rigirarti la frittata o rispondermi nel merito?  Dybala è stato pagato molto non per il suo score di questa stagione, ma per quello che può dare in futuro. Questo penso sia sotto gli occhi di tutti, ha 22 anni (e che abbia dimostrato solo per 6 mesi è una bella sciocchezza, ma vabbè...). 

Il discorso non è su Dybala, ma su Bacca che ha 7 anni in più di Dyabal. E ti ho dimostrato che quello score di cui tu ti riterresti soddisfatto lo hanno fatto anche Berardi, Quagliarella, Di Natale e compagnia cantante. Questo score giustificherebbe un investimento da 30 milioni? Allora è stato fesso Galliani, ti presentavi con 5 milioni al Torino e ti prendevi Quagliarella.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Guarda Inzaghi se vedi la sua carriera da noi (paragonabile per età in cui è arrivato al Milan a Bacca) ha sempre fatto mediamente poco più di 10 goal (tranne l'anno 2002/03). Secondo te Inzaghi giocatore è stato un fail al Milan?



segnava in champions a real e manchester..segnava in nazionale a tutte le big d europa e non...

non confrontiamo 2 cose completamente diverse.


----------



## Jack14 (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> segnava in champions a real e manchester..segnava in nazionale a tutte le big d europa e non...
> 
> non confrontiamo 2 cose completamente diverse.



esatto hai centrato il punto. Dipende anche con chi segni, non solo il n. di goal che fai. Se mi fa 13 goal ma mi decide i top match contro juve, inter, Roma allora per me va bene. Se mi fai 20 goal ma tutti con Chevo, Atalanta, Carpi e mi toppi i big match siamo lì, forse preferisco il primo caso.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vuoi rigirarti la frittata o rispondermi nel merito?  Dybala è stato pagato molto non per il suo score di questa stagione, ma per quello che può dare in futuro. Questo penso sia sotto gli occhi di tutti, ha 22 anni (e che abbia dimostrato solo per 6 mesi è una bella sciocchezza, ma vabbè...).
> 
> Il discorso non è su Dybala, ma su Bacca che ha 7 anni in più di Dyabal. E ti ho dimostrato che quello score di cui tu ti riterresti soddisfatto lo hanno fatto anche Berardi, Quagliarella, Di Natale e compagnia cantante. Questo score giustificherebbe un investimento da 30 milioni? Allora è stato fesso Galliani, ti presentavi con 5 milioni al Torino e ti prendevi Quagliarella.



Non giro frittate ma sinceramente trovo poco stimolante parlare con chi fa finta di non capire. Come ho scritto 200 volte l attaccante oltre a segnare deve fare anche altro. L eta è un fattore che lascia il tempo che trova dato che tanti attaccanti sono maturati in tarda età. È inoltre con bacca acquisisci un attaccante che ha mentalità europea. Che poi sarà un flop o no non può saperlo nessuno ma come nel caso di Bertolacci si critica critica e solo critica .


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> esatto hai centrato il punto. Dipende anche con chi segni, non solo il n. di goal che fai. Se mi fa 13 goal ma mi decide i top match contro juve, inter, Roma allora per me va bene. Se mi fai 20 goal ma tutti con Chevo, Atalanta, Carpi e mi toppi i big match siamo lì, forse preferisco il primo caso.



preferisci il primo caso se resti in italia e forse dico FORSE così puoi farcela...ma una volta che vai a confrontarti in palcoscenici ben più importanti sparisci nel nulla...un attaccante per definirsi top deve aver fatto qualcosa di buono in champions in partite che contano altrimenti è sempre un incognita


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco benissimo, ma la sua storia mi affascina.
> Spero possa fare bene qui al Milan.


Da quello che si vede, sembra almeno un professionista serio. Spero faccia bene, vorrei tanto sbagliarmi sulle mie sensazioni e che segnasse valanghe di gol.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non giro frittate ma sinceramente trovo poco stimolante parlare con chi fa finta di non capire. Come ho scritto 200 volte l attaccante oltre a segnare deve fare anche altro. L eta è un fattore che lascia il tempo che trova dato che tanti attaccanti sono maturati in tarda età. È inoltre con bacca acquisisci un attaccante che ha mentalità europea. Che poi sarà un flop o no non può saperlo nessuno ma come nel caso di Bertolacci si critica critica e solo critica .



E perdonami, dove avresti letto le critiche a Bacca nelle risposte che ti ho dato? Tu mi hai detto che Bacca va bene se fa 13-15 gol e lavora per la squadra, io ti ho fatto vedere che giocatori che valgono meno della metà del suo costo hanno fatto gli stessi gol e hanno aiutato la squadra, non è che rimanevano impalati davanti alla linea della porta.
Il mio pensiero è che un attaccante da 30 milioni deve lottare per la classifica marcatori, senza se e senza ma. Un attaccante da 15 gol che si sbatte e aiuta la squadra lo trovi ovunque a massimo 15 milioni.
Ne consegue che Bacca deve lottare per la classifica marcatori e segnare tanti gol, che è quello per cui è stato preso.

Si mi trovi la critica a Bacca in questo post te ne sarei grato.


----------



## Jack14 (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> preferisci il primo caso se resti in italia e forse dico FORSE così puoi farcela...ma una volta che vai a confrontarti in palcoscenici ben più importanti sparisci nel nulla...un attaccante per definirsi top deve aver fatto qualcosa di buono in champions in partite che contano altrimenti è sempre un incognita



esatto, ma tu hai visto quest'anno Bacca? Ha segnato con Real e ha deciso la finale di EL.... Ha segnato 2 goal in finale, ha segnato in semifinale e nei quarti. Mi pare che per ora nei grandi palcoscenici e nelle grandi partite se l'è cavata... Poi ripeto a me non fa impazzire ma non mi piace partire così prevenuti sperchè si guardano i video su youtube di quest'anno..


----------



## VonVittel (29 Giugno 2015)

Ora come ora Bacca garantirebbe massimo 5-10 gol, dato che manca qualità a centrocampo e anche sulla trequarti. In Italia può raggiungere tranquillamente 20 gol (La Serie A non è più quel campionato dove si pensa a difendere per 90 minuti, questo perché si è stretta la forbice tra i 'top' team e le squadre di provincia), ma a 2 condizioni: o garantisci la presenza di un centrocampista che ti mette davanti alla porta con giocate illuminanti (e francamente non riesco a immaginare giocatori del genere al momento che non costino tanto), oppure compri un rifinitore come Ibra (ma anche alternative come Salah, Pjaca o, volendo, Jovetic). Ibra al 100% sposterebbe di tanto gli equilibri, con lui Bacca quasi certamente sarà un 'top player', e ne approfitteranno anche gente come Bertolacci o addirittura Poli che hanno capacita di inserimento. Francamente Ibra mi sembra la soluzione più fattibile


----------



## Sherlocked (29 Giugno 2015)

Toni Luca, 80 anni di età, ha siglato 22 reti quest'anno.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> esatto, ma tu hai visto quest'anno Bacca? Ha segnato con Real e ha deciso la finale di EL.... Ha segnato 2 goal in finale, ha segnato in semifinale e nei quarti. Mi pare che per ora nei grandi palcoscenici e nelle grandi partite se l'è cavata... Poi ripeto a me non fa impazzire ma non mi piace partire così prevenuti sperchè si guardano i video su youtube di quest'anno..



si ok...ma il paragone con inzaghi permettimi ma non ci sta...inzaghi a 24-25 anni era protagonista con la juve in champions e nazionale...bacca fa l'El ed è riserva della colombia.E' un incognita non una certezza.Non possiamo farlo passare per grosso acquisto in attacco.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: Bacca dovrebbe arrivare a Milano nelle prossime 24-48 ore per firmare il contratto con il Milan.*


----------



## J&B (29 Giugno 2015)

E' costato tanto,però non è male,almeno per quello che ha fatto vedere finora.

E' chiaro che poi ogni centravanti ha bisogno di avere alle spalle una squadra che funzioni per poter esprimersi al meglio.


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bacca dovrebbe arrivare a Milano nelle prossime 24-48 ore per firmare il contratto con il Milan.*



Ormai è cosa fatta, concorrenza non ce n'è.


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E perdonami, dove avresti letto le critiche a Bacca nelle risposte che ti ho dato? Tu mi hai detto che Bacca va bene se fa 13-15 gol e lavora per la squadra, io ti ho fatto vedere che giocatori che valgono meno della metà del suo costo hanno fatto gli stessi gol e hanno aiutato la squadra, non è che rimanevano impalati davanti alla linea della porta.
> Il mio pensiero è che un attaccante da 30 milioni deve lottare per la classifica marcatori, senza se e senza ma. Un attaccante da 15 gol che si sbatte e aiuta la squadra lo trovi ovunque a massimo 15 milioni.
> Ne consegue che Bacca deve lottare per la classifica marcatori e segnare tanti gol, che è quello per cui è stato preso.
> 
> Si mi trovi la critica a Bacca in questo post te ne sarei grato.


Beh mi sembra intuire che non r un giocatore che ti piace. Dei giocatori che prima mi hai elencato dimmene uno con mentalità europea e che ha dimostrato di reggere partite contro real barca o finali semifinali di coppa


----------



## Sherlocked (29 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ormai è cosa fatta, concorrenza non ce n'è.



Forse perchè il giocatore ha deciso per il Milan.


----------



## tapiro1 (29 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia e Martínez.....75 milioni..... Stessi risultati.....quindi quantomeno abbiamo risparmiato 25 milioni....reinvestibili su altri giocatori


----------



## Konrad (29 Giugno 2015)

Per me se un attaccante fa anche solo 13 goal e porta a casa 25/39 non è un fail per nulla. Specialmente se riuscisse a finalizzare (va tanto di moda oggi questa parola per dileggiare Bacca) un buon 70/80% delle occasioni.
Vorrei ricordare che l'essere nel posto giusto nel momento giusto per un attaccante è un plus, non può considerarsi un malus. Per spingere la palla in rete devi avere gran visione di gioco e soprattutto scatto e forza per liberarti delle marcature.
Il gioco del Milan ha latitato, è verissimo...ma quante volte Torres prima e Destro poi sono riusciti a liberarsi e a proporsi decentemente per un assist: tra il 10 e il 20%...e credo di essere anche buono. Il mito dell'attaccante di pura area di rigore (nel senso che io sto statico e aspetto che gli altri mi confezionino il golletto) nel calcio moderno non esiste...e Bacca ha le caratteristiche per fare un gran campionato in coppia con chi riesca a integrarsi (evidentemente come nel Siviglia).

Poi è l'attaccante che da solo ti risolve la partita con una giocata solitaria...a occhio no. Ma di quelli ce ne sono pochi e, ammesso che siano sul mercato, costano dai 50/60 milioni a salire. Tutti tranne uno...e sappiamo tutti chi sia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Bacca dovrebbe arrivare a Milano nelle prossime 24-48 ore per firmare il contratto con il Milan.*


Non ci saranno offerte di altre società... I top team puntano ai top player...


----------



## Pampu7 (29 Giugno 2015)

Sistemiamo la difesa che i centrali fanno schifo


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (29 Giugno 2015)

C'è una cosa che mi rende perplesso nei giudizi su Bacca, ho sempre letto che un calciatore non va giudicato dai video su Youtobe, invece la maggior parte dei messaggi di critica iniziano con, dopo aver visto il video dei suoi gol..
Ci vedo una contraddizione


----------



## Memories of the Time (29 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ci saranno offerte di altre società... I top team puntano ai top player...


 [MENTION=2026]Memories of the Time[/MENTION] per cortesia manteniamo un tono civile nella discussione.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> C'è una cosa che mi rende perplesso nei giudizi su Bacca, ho sempre letto che un calciatore non va giudicato dai video su Youtobe, invece la maggior parte dei messaggi di critica iniziano con, dopo aver visto il video dei suoi gol..
> Ci vedo una contraddizione



Parto con il fatto che non lo giudico da quello però i video su yt ti fanno sembrare più forte di quel che sei. E qui già non era entusiasmante...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Giugno 2015)

*L'agente di Bacca a Cadena Ser: "Questa mattina dall'Italia mi hanno detto che i club hanno raggiunto un accordo. Ancora però non parlo col Siviglia. Il giocatore ha scelto il Milan per motivi personali, sportivi ed economici, anche se capisco chi gli contesta di aver scelto un club che non giocherà alcuna competizione europea. Su di lui c'erano anche club che giocheranno le coppe".*


----------



## franck3211 (29 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Bacca a Cadena Ser: "Questa mattina dall'Italia mi hanno detto che i club hanno raggiunto un accordo. Ancora però non parlo col Siviglia. Il giocatore ha scelto il Milan per motivi personali, sportivi ed economici, anche se capisco chi gli contesta di aver scelto un club che non giocherà alcuna competizione europea. Su di lui c'erano anche club che giocheranno le coppe".*


Ecco qua mettiamo apposto le malelingue che parlavano che aveva solo il Milan come scelta.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Bacca a Cadena Ser: "Questa mattina dall'Italia mi hanno detto che i club hanno raggiunto un accordo. Ancora però non parlo col Siviglia. Il giocatore ha scelto il Milan per motivi personali, sportivi ed economici, anche se capisco chi gli contesta di aver scelto un club che non giocherà alcuna competizione europea. Su di lui c'erano anche club che giocheranno le coppe".*



Spero sia vera l'ultima frase, vuol dire che dietro c'è un progetto.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Giugno 2015)

si sa già il giorno delle visite mediche???


----------



## Konrad (29 Giugno 2015)

Coi colombiani io aspetterò sempre la firma....


----------



## smallball (29 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Bacca a Cadena Ser: "Questa mattina dall'Italia mi hanno detto che i club hanno raggiunto un accordo. Ancora però non parlo col Siviglia. Il giocatore ha scelto il Milan per motivi personali, sportivi ed economici, anche se capisco chi gli contesta di aver scelto un club che non giocherà alcuna competizione europea. Su di lui c'erano anche club che giocheranno le coppe".*



spero veramente possa essere un importante tassello della nostra rinascita


----------



## Doctore (29 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Bacca a Cadena Ser: "Questa mattina dall'Italia mi hanno detto che i club hanno raggiunto un accordo. Ancora però non parlo col Siviglia. Il giocatore ha scelto il Milan per motivi personali, sportivi ed economici, anche se capisco chi gli contesta di aver scelto un club che non giocherà alcuna competizione europea. Su di lui c'erano anche club che giocheranno le coppe".*



Ovviamente queste fantomatiche squadre che giocano le coppe gli hanno offerto uno stipendio inferiore.


----------



## Sotiris (29 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato tutti i principali siti sportivi, Carlos Bacca è un giocatore del Milan. Ecco, di seguito, le cifre:
> 
> 
> Di Marzio: per Bacca contratto di 5 anni ad una cifra tra i 2,5 e i 3 milioni annui a salire nel corso dei 5 anni.
> ...



domanda stupida che mi è venuta leggendo il commento di un tifoso spagnolo del Siviglia, ma sui 30 milioni della clausola rescissoria è vera che va aggiunta l'Iva??


----------



## Konrad (29 Giugno 2015)

Ma si dai...abbiamo preso una ciofeca. Tanto i migliori li prendono sempre gli altri...o non vengono proprio presi.


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ovviamente queste fantomatiche squadre che giocano le coppe gli hanno offerto uno stipendio inferiore.



Credo sopratutto queste squadre non siano mai state disposte a pagare 30 mln perchè convinte (come me) non li valga.


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Giugno 2015)

Ma d'altronde chi è il pazzo che paga 30 milioni un trentenne e gli fa un quinquennale? Ah già, Galliani...se non l'avessi visto coi miei occhi non ci crederei. Sia chiaro, a me sembra un buon giocatore, mi son visto la finale di EL e non mi è dispiaciuto affatto, ma queste cifre a queste condizioni non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra. Alla fine rispetto all'anno scorso che upgrade abbiamo fatto? Siamo passati da un 10° posto a un 7°? Speriamo mandino Galliani a coltivare le olive e fino ad Agosto esca qualcosa di decente.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Giugno 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ma d'altronde chi è il pazzo che paga 30 milioni un trentenne e gli fa un quinquennale? Ah già, Galliani...se non l'avessi visto coi miei occhi non ci crederei. Sia chiaro, a me sembra un buon giocatore, mi son visto la finale di EL e non mi è dispiaciuto affatto, ma queste cifre a queste condizioni non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra. Alla fine rispetto all'anno scorso che upgrade abbiamo fatto? Siamo passati da un 10° posto a un 7°? Speriamo mandino Galliani a coltivare le olive e fino ad Agosto esca qualcosa di decente.



che sia costato tanto è fuori di dubbio, ma quella era la clausola, e quell'incompetente di galliani si è fatto prendere per la gola, disperato per com'è. D'altronde non conosce i giocatori, è evidente. Per quanto riguarda gli anni di contratto, è solo una questione per ammortizzare meglio la spesa fatta. A bilancio ci verrà a costare 3 mln.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2015)

Cifre fuori ogni logica. 30 milioni per Vacca e 20 per Pentolacci solo Galliani poteva spenderli. Incompetente patentato.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cifre fuori ogni logica. 30 milioni per Vacca e 20 per Pentolacci solo Galliani poteva spenderli. Incompetente patentato.



se qualcuno vede un upgrade da destro bonaventura meglio che cambi sport...preferisco tutta la vita jack al posto di bertolaccia e destro numeri alla mano è un bacca italiano.


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> se qualcuno vede un upgrade da destro bonaventura meglio che cambi sport...preferisco tutta la vita jack al posto di bertolaccia e destro numeri alla mano è un bacca italiano.



Ma ve le ricordate le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a campionato finito in quel di Maggio? 
"Io e Galliani pensavamo di aver costruito una squadra da zona Champions", ci credevano proprio, e l'anno scorso avevamo un Muntari ed un Essien in più, quindi ora non mi stupirei se pensassero davvero di aver colmato il gap con la Juve facendo questi due acquisti. Questi stanno fuori, altro che, noi a farci chissà quali pippe mentali sui fondi Doyen e cavolate varie quando la realtà è molto più semplice di quella che sembra: Silvio e Fester non ci stanno più de capoccia, sono al delirio senile puro.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ma ve le ricordate le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a campionato finito in quel di Maggio?
> "Io e Galliani pensavamo di aver costruito una squadra da zona Champions", ci credevano proprio, e l'anno scorso avevamo un Muntari ed un Essien in più, quindi ora non mi stupirei se pensassero davvero di aver colmato il gap con la Juve facendo questi due acquisti. Questi stanno fuori, altro che, noi a farci chissà quali pippe mentali sui fondi Doyen e cavolate varie quando la realtà è molto più semplice di quella che sembra: Silvio e Fester non ci stanno più de capoccia, sono al delirio senile puro.



non pensa a nulla il nao...ha costruito la sua carriera circuendo le persone...non guarderà manco 3 partite all'anno del Milan.Spero che Bee prenda la maggioranza a breve perchè si stanno allontanando tutti per colpe del nano e i suoi servi.


----------



## beppeAVA (29 Giugno 2015)

Acquisto inutile degno di Galliani, si poteva trattare con la Roma per strappare Destro a meno di 15 milioni (che non è un fenomeno, ma più o meno è sul livello di Bacca, è più giovane e qualcosa i Italia ha dimostrato di valere) ed usare il resto per prendere un paio di centrali forti, la nostra vera necessità. Ma meglio buttare via tutto per Bacca..


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (29 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cifre fuori ogni logica. 30 milioni per Vacca e 20 per Pentolacci solo Galliani poteva spenderli. Incompetente patentato.



Chi sono Vacca e Pentolacci?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Giugno 2015)

*Bacca a Sport.es, presso l'aeroporto di Barranquilla:"E' vero che c'è un interessamento del Milan, abbiamo parlato con loro. Abbiamo raggiunto un accordo col Milan, questa è la realtà, ma non c'è niente di concreto. Non è una decisione facile, in quanto devo considerare anche la mia famiglia, i miei figli e mia moglie sono felici a Siviglia, ci siamo adattati. Ma bisogna guardare oltre e se la miglior scelta, grazie a Dio, sarà il Milan, allora sarò molto felice. Se resterò a Siviglia sarò comunque felice. Però sappiamo che al Milan c'è un grande progetto, quindi speriamo di poter contribure grazie anche all'aiuto di Dio"*


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2015)

Dio...non ho mai creduto molto in te,ma se è vero che esisti dimostramamelo ora...ti chiedo solo questo..


----------



## HyenaSmith (29 Giugno 2015)

*Al Milan c'è un grande progetto*, stiamo venendo trollati da uno che tra un calcio e l'altro vendeva il pesce, rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bacca a Sport.es, presso l'aeroporto di Barranquilla:"E' vero che c'è un interessamento del Milan, abbiamo parlato con loro. Abbiamo raggiunto un accordo col Milan, questa è la realtà, ma non c'è niente di concreto. Non è una decisione facile, in quanto devo considerare anche la mia famiglia, i miei figli e mia moglie sono felici a Siviglia, ci siamo adattati. Ma bisogna guardare oltre e se la miglior scelta, grazie a Dio, sarà il Milan, allora sarò molto felice. Se resterò a Siviglia sarò comunque felice. Però sappiamo che al Milan c'è un grande progetto, quindi speriamo di poter contribure grazie anche all'aiuto di Dio"*



Qualcuno glielo dice che viene nella tana del Diavolo e non di Dio?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (29 Giugno 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> *Al Milan c'è un grande progetto*, stiamo venendo trollati da uno che tra un calcio e l'altro vendeva il pesce, rendiamoci conto.



Vendeva pesce prima di fare il calciatore per non dover morire di fame.
Io non ci vedo niente di male in questo, anzi...


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Giugno 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> *Al Milan c'è un grande progetto*, stiamo venendo trollati da uno che tra un calcio e l'altro vendeva il pesce, rendiamoci conto.



scusami ma non vedo il problema del vendere il pesce. ANzi gli può fare solo onore.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Giugno 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> *Al Milan c'è un grande progetto*, stiamo venendo trollati da uno che tra un calcio e l'altro vendeva il pesce, rendiamoci conto.


Anche Gattuso vendeva il pesce e mi pare lo vende tutt'ora e giocava titolare in un grande Milan. Un giocatore non si valuta da queste cose.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bacca a Sport.es, presso l'aeroporto di Barranquilla:"E' vero che c'è un interessamento del Milan, abbiamo parlato con loro. Abbiamo raggiunto un accordo col Milan, questa è la realtà, ma non c'è niente di concreto. Non è una decisione facile, in quanto devo considerare anche la mia famiglia, i miei figli e mia moglie sono felici a Siviglia, ci siamo adattati. Ma bisogna guardare oltre e se la miglior scelta, grazie a Dio, sarà il Milan, allora sarò molto felice. Se resterò a Siviglia sarò comunque felice. Però sappiamo che al Milan c'è un grande progetto, quindi speriamo di poter contribure grazie anche all'aiuto di Dio"*



Oddio ahaha sti colombiani sono meno affidabili di una donnina di malaffare...


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Giugno 2015)

Dunque salta anche lui


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (29 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dunque salta anche lui



Si, al suo posto riprenderemo Borriello


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: visite mediche per Bacca avverranno in Colombia. Gli addetti del Milan voleranno lì.*


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: visite mediche per Bacca avverranno in Colombia. Gli addetti del Milan voleranno lì.*



Deja vu?


----------



## HyenaSmith (30 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Vendeva pesce prima di fare il calciatore per non dover morire di fame.
> Io non ci vedo niente di male in questo, anzi...



Neanche io, poi mi dite dove ho detto che c'è qualcosa di male nel vendere pesce 
Mi fa ridere tutta la situazione nel complesso


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: visite mediche per Bacca avverranno in Colombia. Gli addetti del Milan voleranno lì.*



Ovviamente per Bacca saranno fulminee le visite mediche.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

*Gazzetta dello Sport: oggi il DS Maiorino ed il medico sociale Mazzoni voleranno in Colombia per far sostenere le visite mediche a Carlos Bacca. L'ufficialità potrebbe arrivare tra oggi e domani.*


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: oggi il DS Maiorino ed il medico sociale Mazzoni voleranno in Colombia per far sostenere le visite mediche a Carlos Bacca. L'ufficialità potrebbe arrivare tra oggi e domani.*



Bene, così possiamo iniziare a concentrarci sul difensore


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: oggi il DS Maiorino ed il medico sociale Mazzoni voleranno in Colombia per far sostenere le visite mediche a Carlos Bacca. L'ufficialità potrebbe arrivare tra oggi e domani.*


Spero in una malocclusione XD ... Scherzi a parte, speriamo faccia bene. Con una squadra in grado di produrre gioco e occasioni da gol potrebbe essere il centravanti giusto. Però è necessario acquistare giocatori tecnicamente validi e ancora in tal senso si è visto poco.


----------



## Tobi (1 Luglio 2015)

Buonissimo giocatore che potrebbe risultare ancora più forte con Zlatan accanto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bacca a Sport.es, presso l'aeroporto di Barranquilla:"E' vero che c'è un interessamento del Milan, abbiamo parlato con loro. Abbiamo raggiunto un accordo col Milan, questa è la realtà, ma non c'è niente di concreto. Non è una decisione facile, in quanto devo considerare anche la mia famiglia, i miei figli e mia moglie sono felici a Siviglia, ci siamo adattati. Ma bisogna guardare oltre e se la miglior scelta, grazie a Dio, sarà il Milan, allora sarò molto felice. Se resterò a Siviglia sarò comunque felice. Però sappiamo che al Milan c'è un grande progetto, quindi speriamo di poter contribure grazie anche all'aiuto di Dio"*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: visite mediche per Bacca avverranno in Colombia. Gli addetti del Milan voleranno lì.*



Sostituendo "Bacca" con "Jackson Martinez" si ottengono due news identiche a quelle di due settimane fa


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2015)

*Milan Channel: stamattina alle 11:00 il medico del Milan Mazzoni insieme al direttore sportivo Maiorino sono volati in Colombia,domani Bacca effettuerà le visite mediche. Se le visite mediche andranno bene sia lui che Zapata saranno a Milanello il 20 Luglio , il giorno dopo partiranno per la Cina, Mihajlovic valuterà se impiegarlo per un tempo nella sfida contro il Real Madrid in programma il 30 Luglio.*



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: stamattina alle 11:00 il medico del Milan Mazzoni insieme al direttore sportivo Maiorino sono volati in Colombia,domani Bacca effettuerà le visite mediche.*



Si aggregherà alla squadra il 20 luglio, per la tournee in Cina. Possibile esordio contro il Real Madrid.


----------



## Tobi (1 Luglio 2015)

Zapata ancora al Milan?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: stamattina alle 11:00 il medico del Milan Mazzoni insieme al direttore sportivo Maiorino sono volati in Colombia,domani Bacca effettuerà le visite mediche. Se le visite mediche andranno bene sia lui che Zapata saranno a Milanello il 20 Luglio , il giorno dopo partiranno per la Cina, Mihajlovic valuterà se impiegarlo per un tempo nella sfida contro il Real Madrid in programma il 30 Luglio.*


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2015)

Saltano praticamente la preparazione....maledetta coppa america.


----------



## il condor (1 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: stamattina alle 11:00 il medico del Milan Mazzoni insieme al direttore sportivo Maiorino sono volati in Colombia,domani Bacca effettuerà le visite mediche. Se le visite mediche andranno bene sia lui che Zapata saranno a Milanello il 20 Luglio , il giorno dopo partiranno per la Cina, Mihajlovic valuterà se impiegarlo per un tempo nella sfida contro il Real Madrid in programma il 30 Luglio.*



zapata speriamo che non sia aggregato in quanto ceduto.


----------



## Aron (1 Luglio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Zapata ancora al Milan?



Purtroppo.
Pare che serva per aiutare Bacca a integrarsi meglio nell'ambiente. 
Magari lo cedono a fine agosto, vediamo.


----------



## cremone (1 Luglio 2015)

Buon giocatore ma ha bisogno di giocatori che lo sostengono quindi mi aspetto qualche colpo a centrocampo


----------



## siioca (1 Luglio 2015)

Se giocasse come nella Colombia non sarebbe un problema


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>




Barranquilla - Milano: 23 ore
Milano - Shanghai: 31 ore con Etihad, 16 ore con Korean Air

Invece, senza passare da Milano (via USA) Barranquilla - Shanghai 35 ore.


Fanno il giro del Mondo per stare una notte a Milanello?


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2015)

Salta e arriva Maccarone.


Ecco ora che l'ho scritto ho sicuramente anticipato qualcuno.


----------

